# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  आश्चर्यजनक किन्तु सत्य !!!!!!

## bro.ken heart

*एक साधारण से बालक ने शनि देव को अपाहिज बना दिया था,  पुराणों में दर्ज एक अद्भुत सत्य*

सभी देवताओं में शनि ऐसे देवता हैं जिनकी पूजा लगभग हर व्यक्ति करता है. पूरे जीवन काल में कम से कम एक बार शनि की साढ़े साती का कुप्रभाव हर किसी को भुगतना ही पड़ता है. पंचांग में शनि की दृष्टि मारक मानी जाती है. शनि की इस मारक दृष्टि से मनुष्य ही नहीं देव भी डरते हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

पुराणों में वर्णित है कि सभी देवों में एकमात्र हनुमान ही हैं जिन्होंने शनि को हराया है और इस कारण शनिदेव की पूजा करने वाला हर मनुष्य शनि के प्रकोप से बच जाता है. पर हनुमान के अलावा भी एक और शख्स है जिससे शनिदेव न सिर्फ हारे हैं बल्कि उसकी एक मारक दृष्टि ने शनि को अपाहिज भी बना दिया था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

पुराणों में वर्णित एक कथा के अनुसार ऋषि कौशिक के पुत्र पिप्पलाद की क्रोध भरी मारक दृष्टि के प्रकोप की वजह से आसमान से शनिदेव सीधा नीचे जमीन पर आ गिरे और उनका एक पैर टूट गया और तब से शनिदेव अपाहिज हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

कथा के अनुसार त्रेतायुग में एक बार बहुत भयंकर अकाल पड़ा. ऋषि कौशिक भी उसकी पीड़ा से नहीं बच सके और पत्नी-बच्चों समेत सुरक्षित स्थान की खोज में निकल पड़े. रास्ते में परिवार का भरण-पोषण कठिन जान पड़ने पर उन्होंने अपने एक पुत्र को बीच रास्ते में ही छोड़ दिया. वह बालक बड़ा दुखी हुआ. एक जगह उसे पीपल का पेड़ और उसके नजदीक ही एक तालाब नजर आया. भूख से व्याकुल वह बालक उसी पीपल के पत्तों को खाकर और तालाब से पानी पीकर वहीं अपने दिन बिताने लगा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

एक दिन आकाश गमन करते ऋषि नारद की नजर उसपर पड़ी और उसके साहसी व्यक्तित्व से प्रभावित होकर उन्होंने उसे भगवान विष्णु की पूजा विधि बताकर पूजा करने की सलाह दी. बालक ने नित्य प्रति पूजा करते हुए भगवान विष्णु को प्रसन्न कर लिया और उनसे योग एवं ज्ञान की शिक्षा लेकर महर्षि बन गया. ऋषि नारद ने उसका नाम पिप्पलाद रखा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

एक दिन जिज्ञासावश महर्षि पिप्पलाद ने नारद से अपने बाल जीवन के कष्टों का कारण पूछा. नारद जी ने पिप्पलाद को बताया कि उसके इस दुख का कारण शनि का मनमानी और आत्माभिमानी भरा रवैया है जिसके कारण सभी देव उससे डरते हैं. यह सुनकर पिप्पलाद को बहुत गुस्सा आया और उसने क्रोध भरी दृष्टि से आसमान में शनि को देखा. पिप्पलाद की उस क्रोध भरी नजर के प्रभाव से शनि घायल होकर जमीन पर गिर पड़े और उनका एक पैर घायल हो गया. पिप्पलाद तब भी शांत नहीं हुए लेकिन इससे पहले कि वह शनि को कोई और नुकसान पहुंचाते, ब्रह्मा जी वहां प्रकट हुए और पिप्पलाद को बताया कि विधि के विधान के अनुसार शनि को अपना काम करना होता है और उनके साथ जो हुआ है उसमें शनि की कोई गलती नहीं थी. ब्रह्मा जी ने पिप्पलाद को आशीर्वाद दिया कि शनिवार के दिन पिप्पलाद का ध्यान कर जो भी शनिदेव की पूजा करेगा उसे शनि के कष्टों से मुक्ति मिलेगी. तब से आज तक शनिवार के दिन शनि ग्रह की शांति के लिए शनिदेव के साथ पीपल की पूजा का भी विधान बन गया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*अपने पिता के शरीर का मांस खाने के लिए क्यों मजबूर थे पांडव?*हिंदुओं का सबसे बड़ा ग्रंथ महाभारत एकमात्र ऐसा ग्रंथ है जिसकी एक-एक घटना लोगों रोमांचित करती है. खास तौर पर उस तरह की घटनाएं जिनको लेकर आप पूरी तरह से अनभिज्ञ हैं. लोग बार-बार ऐसी घटनाओं को सुनना पसंद करते हैं. आज हम आपको महाभारत की एक ऐसी ही दिलचस्प और उल्लेखनीय पहलू बाताने जा रहे हैं जिससे शायद आप अंजान हो.

----------


## bro.ken heart

पाण्डु पुत्रों में (युधिष्ठर, भीम, अर्जुन, नकुल, सहदेव) सहदेव ही एकमात्र ऐसे पुत्र थे जिनके बारे में कहा जाता है कि पिता का सबसे ज्यादा ज्ञान उन्हीं को ही प्राप्त हुआ था. दरअसल राजा पांडव ने मृत्यु से पहले एक अजीब तरह का वरदान मांगा था. उनके अनुसार जब उनकी मृत्यु हो तो उनके शरीर का मांस उनके पांचों पुत्र खाएं. उनका मानना था कि इस तरह करने से उनका पूरा ज्ञान जो उन्होंने अपने जीवनकाल में प्राप्त किया था उनके बच्चों को स्थानांतरित हो जाएगा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

पुत्रों द्वारा पिता पांडव के मांस खाने को लेकर तरह-तरह की घटनाएं है. कोई कहता है कि बाकी पुत्रों को छोड़कर केवल सहदेव ने ही मांस खाया था, तो कोई कहता है कि मांस तो पांचों पुत्रों ने खाया लेकिन उनमें से सबसे ज्यादा मांस सहदेव ने खाया. इस तरह से पाण्डु पुत्रों में सहदेव को ही सबसे ज्यादा ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ.

----------


## bro.ken heart

तलवार में निपुण सहदेव ने अपने पिता से जो ज्ञान अर्जित किया उसके अनुसार वह भविष्य की घटनाओं को बहुत ही जल्दी भांप लेते थे. उन्हें यह भी पता था कि आने वाले वक्त में महाभारत युद्ध होने वाला था. युद्ध में कौन जीतेगा, कौन हारेगा, किसकी मृत्यु होगी आदि सबकुछ पता था.


*भगवान श्रीकृष्ण का श्राप*
शास्त्रों के अनुसार महाभारत युद्ध का परिणाम केवल एक ही व्यक्ति जानता था वह हैं भगवान श्रीकृष्ण। लेकिन श्रीकृष्ण को यह भी ज्ञात था कि उनके अलावा सहदेव भी जानते थे कि युद्ध में क्या होने वाला है इसलिए भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने सहदेव को बहुत पहले ही श्राप दे रखा था कि अगर वह युद्ध के बारे में किसी को बताएंगे तो उनकी मृत्यु हो जाएगी.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*पृथ्वी का सबसे सत्यवादी इंसान कैसे बना सबसे बड़ा झूठा व्यक्ति?*महाभारत में हर किरदार अपने आप में अनोखा और अद्वितीय है. एक तरफ जहां अर्जुन और कर्ण को विश्व का सबसे बड़ा धनुर्धर माना जाता है तो वहीं भीम को गदाधारी और धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर को भाले में निपुण माना गया है. वैसे युधिष्ठिर में एक और योग्यता थी कि वह विश्व के सबसे बड़े सत्यवादी थे. वह अपनी सत्यवादिता एवं धार्मिक आचरण के लिए विख्यात रहे हैं, _लेकिन इतने बड़े सत्य निष्ठावादी होने के बावजूद भी युधिष्ठिर झूठे कैसे बन गए?_

----------


## bro.ken heart

दरअसरल बात युद्ध के दिनों की है जब भीष्म पितामह की तरह गुरु द्रोणाचार्य भी पाण्डवों के विजय में सबसे बड़ी बाधा बनते जा रहे थे. श्रीकृष्ण जानते थे कि गुरु द्रोण के जीवित रहते पाण्डवों की विजय असम्भव है. इसलिए श्रीकृष्ण ने एक योजना बनाई जिसके तहत महाबली भीम ने युद्ध में अश्वत्थामा नाम के एक हाथी का वध कर दिया था. यह हाथी मालव नरेश इन्द्रवर्मा का था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*द्रोणाचार्य के पुत्र का नाम भी अश्वत्थामा था और यह भी निश्चित था कि अपने पुत्र से प्रेम करने के कारण द्रोणाचार्य अश्वत्थामा की मृत्यु का समाचार सुनकर स्वयं भी प्राण त्याग देंगे**.*

----------


## bro.ken heart

इसलिए अश्वत्थामा हाथी के मृत्यु के बाद योजना के तहत जब यह समाचार भीम द्वारा द्रोणाचार्य को बताया गया तो पहले उन्हें यकीन नहीं हुआ, लेकिन यही बात जब उन्होंने कभी झूठ न बोलने वाले सत्यवादी युधिष्ठिर से पूछा तो युधिष्ठिर ने भी अपने तरीके से हां कह दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

द्रोणाचार्य ने पूछा “युधिष्ठिर! क्या यह सत्य है कि मेरा पुत्र अश्वत्थामा मारा गया?” युधिष्ठिर ने कहा- “अश्वत्थामा हतोहतः, नरो वा कुञ्जरोवा”, अर्थात “अश्वत्थामा मारा गया, परंतु मनुष्य नहीं पशु.” युधिष्ठिर ने ‘नरो वा कुञ्जरोवा’ अत्यंत धीमे स्वर में कहा था और इसी समय श्रीकृष्ण ने भी शंख बजा दिया, जिस कारण द्रोणाचार्य युधिष्ठिर द्वारा कहे गए अंतिम शब्द नहीं सुन पाए. उन्होंने अस्त्र-शस्त्र त्याग दिए और समाधिष्ट होकर बैठ गए. इस अवसर का लाभ उठाकर द्रौपदी के भाई धृष्टद्युम्न ने उनका सर धड़ से अलग कर दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*महाभारत युद्ध में अपने ही पुत्र के हाथों मारे गए अर्जुन को किसने किया पुनर्जीवित? महाभारत की एक अनसुनी महान प्रेम-कहानी*महान धनुर्धर अर्जुन हमेशा अजेय माने जाते रहे हैं. महाभारत में अर्जुन के समान धनुर्धर और कोई नहीं बन सका इसके बावजूद अर्जुन कई जगह हारे. द्रौपदी पांचों पांडवों की पत्नी मानी गई हैं पर वह मुख्य रूप से अर्जुन की प्रिय थीं. अर्जुन ने ही धनुर्विद्या से द्रौपदी को स्वयंवर में जीता था और उनसे विवाह किया था. कुंती के अनायास ही फल बांटकर खा लेने के कथन का पालन करते हुए द्रौपदी पांचों पांडवों की पत्नी बन गईं लेकिन वह हमेशा अर्जुन-प्रिया मानी गईं. इसके बावजूद अर्जुन कई बार कई और के प्रेम में पड़े और कई विवाह किया. अभिमन्यु के अलावे भी अर्जुन के तीन और पुत्र थे और अपने ही पुत्र के द्वारा अर्जुन महाभारत युद्ध में मारे भी गए. पर हर किसी से जीते हुए अर्जुन को इस हार में एक स्त्री ने जीवनदान दिया था. यहां हम आपको बता रहे हैं द्रौपदी के अलावे अर्जुन की अन्य प्रेम-कहानियां और जीवन-दान की कहानी:

----------


## Aeolian

बहुत बढ़िया पोस्ट्स है .

----------


## bro.ken heart

*सुभद्रा-अर्जुन प्रेम विवाह*कृष्ण की बहन सुभद्रा से अर्जुन का प्रेम विवाह था. इससे पहले ही अर्जुन द्रौपदी से विवाह कर चुके थे. सुभद्रा से अर्जुन का दूसरा विवाह था और यह किसी परेशानी या दबाव में नहीं हुआ था बल्कि अर्जुन खुद यह विवाह करना चाहते थे क्योंकि वे और सुभद्रा एक-दूसरे को पसंद करने लगे थे.
सुभद्रा का भाई गदा और अर्जुन ने साथ ही द्रोणाचार्य के गुरुकुल में शिक्षा ली थी. बाद में द्वारका जाने पर अर्जुन की मुलाकात सुभद्रा से हुई और उन दोनों में प्रेम हो गया. कृष्ण की प्रेरणा से अर्जुन ने सुभद्रा से ब्याह भी रचा लिया पर द्रौपदी को यह बताने की हिम्मत नहीं कर सके. इसलिए सुभद्रा जब पहली बार द्रौपदी से मिलीं तो अर्जुन की पत्नी होने की बात द्रौपदी को नहीं बताई. बाद में जब दोनों एक-दूसरे से घुल-मिल गए तो सुभद्रा ने खुद के अर्जुन की दूसरी पत्नी होने की बात बताई.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*चित्रांगदा-अर्जुन प्रेम विवाह


*मणिपुर राज्य की राजकुमारी चित्रांगदा बेहद खूबसूरत थीं. एक बार किसी कारणवश मणिपुर गए अर्जुन ने उन्हें देखा और देखते ही उन पर मोहित हो गए. अर्जुन ने चित्रांगदा के पिता और मणिपुर के राजा चित्रवाहन से चित्रांगदा के साथ अपनी विवाह की इच्छा बताई. चित्रवाहन विवाह के लिए मान तो गए लेकिन एक शर्त रख दी कि चित्रवाहन के बाद अर्जुन और चित्रांगदा का पुत्र ही मणिपुर का राज्य भार संभालेगा. अर्जुन मान गए और इस तरह चित्रांगदा के साथ अर्जुन का विवाह भी हो गया. चित्रांगदा के साथ अपने पुत्र बभ्रूवाहन के जन्म होने तक अर्जुन मणिपुर में ही रहे. बभ्रूवाहन के जन्म के बाद वे पत्नी और बच्चे को वहीं छोड़ इंद्रप्रस्थ आ गए. चित्रवाहन की मृत्यु के बाद बभ्रूवाहन मणिपुर का राजा बना. बाद में महाभारत युद्ध के दौरान बभ्रूवाहन ने दुर्योधन की ओर से युद्ध भी किया और अर्जुन को भी हराया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*उलूपी*
जल राजकुमारी उलूपी अर्जुन की चौथी पत्नी थीं. महाभारत और अर्जुन के जीवन में उनके बहुत योगदान थे. उन्हीं ने अर्जुन को जल में हानि रहित रहने का वरदान दिया था. इसके अलावे चित्रांगदा और अर्जुन के पुत्र बभ्रूवाहन को भी उसी ने युद्ध शिक्षा दी थी. महाभारत युद्ध में अपने गुरु भीष्म पितामह को मारने के बाद ब्रह्मा-पुत्र से शापित होने के बाद उलूपी ने ही अर्जुन को शापमुक्त भी किया था और इसी युद्ध में अपने पुत्र के हाथों मारे जाने पर उलूपी ने ही अर्जुन को पुनर्जीवित भी किया था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अर्जुन और उलूपी की प्रेम-कहानी शुरू भी एक प्रकार के शाप से ही हुई थी. द्रौपदी जो पांचों पांडवों की पत्नी थीं एक-एक साल के समय-अंतराल के लिए हर पांडव के साथ रहती थी. उस समय किसी दूसरे पांडव को द्रौपदी के आवास में घुसने की अनुमति नहीं थी. इस नियम को तोड़ने वाले को एक साल तक देश से बाहर रहने का दंड था. एक बार जब द्रौपदी युद्धिष्ठिर के साथ थीं तब अर्जुन ने यह नियम तोड़ दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अर्जुन और द्रौपदी की एक वर्ष की अवधि अभी-अभी समाप्त हुई थी और द्रौपदी-युधिष्ठिर के साथ का एक वर्ष का समय शुरू हुआ था. अर्जुन भूलवश द्रौपदी के आवास पर ही अपना तीर-धनुष भूल आए. पर किसी दुष्ट से ब्राह्मण के पशुओं की रक्षा के लिए लिए उन्हें उसी समय इसकी जरूरत थी. अत: क्षत्रिय धर्म का पालन करने के लिए तीर-धनुष लेने के लिए नियम तोड़ते हुए वह पांचाली (द्रौपदी) के निवास में घुस गए. बाद में इसके दंड स्वरूप वह एक साल के लिए राज्य से बाहर चले गए. इसी दौरान अर्जुन की मुलाकात उलूपी से हुई और वह अर्जुन पर मोहित हो गईं. वह अर्जुन को जलनगर भी ले गईं. उन्होंने अर्जुन को वरदान दिया कि सभी जल-प्राणी उसका कहा मानेंगे और उन्हें पानी में कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा.


बाद में महाभारत युद्ध में जब अर्जुन अपने ही पुत्र बभ्रूवाहन के हाथों मारे गए तो उलूपी ने अर्जुन को दुबारा जीवित भी किया. बभ्रूवाहन को पता नहीं था कि वह अर्जुन का पुत्र है, अत: जीवित होने के पश्चात अर्जुन और बभ्रूवाहन को एक साथ लाने में भी उलूपी का बहुत बड़ा हाथ था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*आखिर कैसे पैदा हुए कौरव? महाभारत के 102 कौरवों के पैदा होने की सनसनीखेज कहानी*कौरव न होते तो महाभारत न होता. महाभारत में धृतराष्ट्र और गांधारी के 100 बेटे (कौरव) और पांडु के पांच बेटों (पांडवों) के बीच धर्मयुद्ध की लड़ाई और सत्य की जीत की कहानी है. पर बहुत कम लोग जानते हैं कि कौरव 100 नहीं बल्कि 102 थे. गांधारी जब धृतराष्ट्र से विवाह कर हस्तिनापुर आईं तो धृतराष्ट्र के अंधा होने की बात उन्हें पता नहीं थी. पति के अंधा होने की बात जानकर गांधारी ने भी आंखों पर पट्टी बांधकर आजीवन पति के समान रोशनी विहीन जीवन जीने का संकल्प लिया. इसी दौरान ऋषि व्यास उनसे मिलने हस्तिनापुर आए जिनकी उस अवस्था में भी गांधारी ने बहुत सेवा की.

----------


## bro.ken heart

गांधारी की सेवा और पतिव्रता संकल्प से प्रसन्न होकर ऋषि व्यास ने उन्हें 100 पुत्रों की माता होने का आशीर्वाद दिया. उन्हीं के आशीर्वाद से गांधारी दो वर्षों तक गर्भवती रहीं लेकिन उन्हें मृत मांस का लोथड़ा पैदा हुआ. तब ऋषि व्यास ने उसे 100 पुत्रों के लिए 100 टुकड़ों में काटकर घड़े में एक वर्ष तक बंद रखने का आदेश दिया. गांधारी द्वारा एक पुत्री की इच्छा व्यक्त करने पर ऋषि व्यास ने मांस के उस लोथड़े को खुद 101 टुकड़ों में काटा और घड़े में डालकर बंद किया जिससे एक वर्ष बाद दुर्योधन समेत गांधारी के 100 पुत्र और एक पुत्री दु:शला पैदा हुई.

----------


## bro.ken heart

कहते हैं धृतराष्ट्र की किसी दासी से संबध थे. जब कौरव जन्म ले रहे थे तब वह दासी भी गर्भवती थी. जब पहला घड़ा फूटा और दुर्योधन पैदा हुआ उसी वक्त उस दासी ने भी एक बेटे को जन्म दिया जिसका नाम था ‘युतुत्सु’. इस प्रकार कौरव 100 नहीं बल्कि 102 थे, जिनके नाम इस प्रकार हैं:*1.* दुर्योधन*2.* दु:शासन*3.* दुस्सह*4.* दु:शल*5.* जलसन्ध*6.* सम*7.* सह*8.* विन्द*9.* अनुविन्द*10.* दुर्धर्ष*11.* सुबाह*12.* दु़ष्ट्रधर्षण*13.* दुर्मर्षण*14.* दुर्मुख*15.* दुष्कर्ण*16.* कर्ण*17.* विविशन्ति*18.* विकर्ण*19.* शल*20.* सत्त्व*21.* सुलोचन*22.* चित्र*23.* उपचित्र*24.* चित्राक्ष*25.* चारुचित्रशारानन*26.* दुर्मद*27.* दुरिगाह*28.* विवित्सु*29.* विकटानन*30.* ऊर्णनाभ*31.* सुनाभ*32.* नन्द*33.* उपनन्द*34.* चित्रबाण*35.* चित्रवर्मा*36.* सुवर्मा*37.* दुर्विरोचन
*38.* अयोबाहु*39.* चित्राङ्ग*40.* चित्रकुण्डल*41.* भीमवेग*42.* भीमबल*43.* बलाकि*44.* बलवर्धन*45.* उग्रायुध*46.* सुषेण*47.* कुण्डोदर*48.* महोदर*49.* चित्रायुध*50.* निषङ्गी*51.* पाशी*52.* वृन्दारक*53.* दृढवर्मा*54.* दृढक्षत्र*55.* सोमकीर्ति*56.* अनूर्दर*57.* दृढसन्ध*58.* जरासन्ध*59.* सत्यसन्ध*60.* सदस्सुवाक्*61.* उग्रश्रव*62.* उग्रसेन*63.* सेनानी*64.* दुष्पराजय*65.* अपराजित*66.* पण्डितक*67.* विशलाक्ष*68.* दुराधर*69.* दृढहस्त*70.* सुहस्त*71.* वातवेग*72.* सुवर्चस*73.* आदित्यकेतु*74.* बह्वाशी*75.* नागदत्
*76.* अग्रयायॊ*77.* कवची*78.* क्रथन*79.* दण्डी*80.* दण्डधार*81.* धनुर्ग्रह*82.* उग्र*83.* भीमरथ*84.* वीरबाहु*85.* अलोलुप*86.* अभय*87.* रौद्रकर्मा*88.* द्रुढरथाश्रय*89.* अनाधृष्य*90.* कुण्डभेदी*91.* विरावी*92.* प्रमथ*93.* प्रमाथी*94.* दीर्घारोम*95.* दीर्घबाहु*96.* व्यूढोरु*97.* कनकध्वज*98.* कुण्डाशी*99.* विरज*100.* दुहुसलाई*101.* दु:शला (पुत्री)‎*102.* युयुत्सु

----------


## bro.ken heart

*अर्जुन ने युधिष्ठिर का वध कर दिया होता तो महाभारत की कहानी कुछ और ही होती. पर क्यों नहीं किया था अर्जुन ने युधिष्ठिर का वध?*
कहते हैं विधाता की मर्जी के बिना कुछ नहीं होता पर कभी-कभी विधाता कुछ ऐसा करता है जो इंसानी रिश्तों में बड़े अजीब से हालात पैदा कर देते हैं. महाभारत और रामायण की कहानियां बचपन से हम सुनते आते हैं. किसी न किसी रूप में यह हमें कोई राह दिखाती हैं और इनकी कहानियों को सीख के रूप में ही हमेशा देखा जाता है पर महाभारत-रामायण युग में भगवान के अवतार होने के बावजूद कुछ ऐसे उलझे हुए रिश्ते थे जिन्हें जानकर आप हैरान हो जाएंगे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

महाभारत में पांडव के धनुर्धर और श्रीकृष्ण के गौरव अर्जुन के साथ भी ऐसा ही प्रसंग जुड़ा हुआ है. बात तब की है जब पांडव 12 वर्षों के अज्ञातवास पर थे. द्रौपदी के साथ पांडव विराटनगर के राजा के यहां उनके सेवक बनकर रह रहे थे. उसी समय दुर्योधन ने विराट नगर पर हमला कर इसे जीतने की रणनीति बनाई. इसलिए भीष्म पितामह और कर्ण समेत सेना लेकर दुर्योधन युद्ध के लिए विराट नगर की सीमा पर पहुंच गया. विराट नगर के राजकुमार उत्तर को यह बात पता चली तो वह दुर्योधन से युद्ध करने चल दिया. उस वक्त अर्जुन किन्नर के रूप में विराट नगर के राजमहल में रहते हुए राजकुमारी उत्तरा को नृत्य की शिक्षा दे रहे थे. उत्तर के सारथी के रूप में वही उसके साथ थे. पर युद्धभूमि पहुंचकर दुर्योधन की विशाल सेना देखकर उत्तर भागने लगा. तब अर्जुन ने उत्तर को अपनी सच्चाई बताई और दुर्योधन की सेना से युद्ध कर उसे जीता. जब विराट नगर सम्राट को इसका पता चला उन्होंने अर्जुन से अपनी पुत्री उत्तरा से विवाह का प्रस्ताव रखा लेकिन अर्जुन ने किन्नर रूप में उत्तरा के नृत्य-गुरु होने के कारण उत्तरा से पिता-पुत्री के समान संबंध होने की बात कहकर उत्तरा से विवाह का प्रस्ताव अस्वीकर कर दिया. पर विराट सम्राट से उत्तरा से अपने पुत्र अभिमन्यु से विवाह करने की इच्छा जताते हुए उसे अपना पुत्रवधू बनाने की बात कही. इस तरह उत्तरा अर्जुन की पत्नी और अभिमन्यु की मां बनते-बनते अर्जुन की पुत्रवधू और अभिमन्यु की पत्नी बन गईं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

बात तब की है जब कर्ण से युद्ध में युधिष्ठिर हार गए और घायल होकर शर्म से अपने निवास स्थान आ गए. अर्जुन यह जानकर कृष्ण के साथ युधिष्ठिर से मिलने आए. युधिष्ठिर को लगा कि अर्जुन कर्ण को पराजित कर उनका बदला लेकर युधिष्ठिर का आशीर्वाद लेने आए हैं लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ जानकर वह अर्जुन पर क्रोधित हो उसे अपना शस्त्र किसी और को दे देने का आदेश दे दिया. इस पर क्रोधित हो अर्जुन ने युधिष्ठिर पर तलवार उठा ली क्योंकि यह अर्जुन की प्रतिज्ञा थी कि जो कोई भी उनसे अपना शस्त्र देने को कहेगा वह उसकी हत्या कर देंगे. तब भगवान श्री कृष्ण ने अपमानित मनुष्य के मरे होने के समान होने की बात समझाकर अर्जुन से युधिष्ठिर का अपमान कर अपनी प्रतिज्ञा पूरी करने को कहा. अर्जुन ने ऐसा ही किया और पहली बार गुरु समान अपने बड़ी भाई को अपशब्द कह अपनी प्रतिज्ञा पूरी की.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*अगर कर्ण धरती को मुट्ठी में नहीं पकड़ता तो अंतिम युद्ध में अर्जुन की हार निश्चित थी*हिन्दुओं का एक प्रमुख काव्य ग्रंथ महाभारत, भारत का अनुपम धार्मिक, पौराणिक, ऐतिहासिक और दार्शनिक ग्रंथ है जिसे विश्व का सबसे लंबा साहित्यिक गंथ माना गया है. इस काव्य के अंदर निभाए गए हर एक किरदार, श्लोक, ज्ञान आदि आज भी प्रत्येक भारतीय के लिए एक अनुकरणीय स्रोत रहे हैं. अगर किरदारों की बात की जाए तो हिंदुओं के इस प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में अंतरयामी भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को छोड़कर जिन दो पात्रों की अहम भूमिका रही है वह हैं *विश्व के सर्वश्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर**कर्ण और अर्जुन*.

----------


## bro.ken heart

_से इस बात से कोई इंकार नहीं कर सकता कि महाभारत के प्रसिद्ध योद्धा और अंतिम दिनों में कौरवों की सेना के सेनापति कर्ण अपने प्रतिद्वंदी अर्जुन से श्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर थे जिसकी तारीफ भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने भी की, लेकिन ऐसी क्या वजह रही कि युद्ध के अंतिम दिनों में कुंती पुत्र कर्ण निर्बल और असहाय हो गए?_सूर्य पुत्र कर्ण ने अपने जिंदगी के शुरुआती दिनों में ज्ञान, शक्ति, नाम और अधिकार प्राप्त करने के लिए काफी संघर्ष किया. ‘सूत-पुत्र होने की वजह से उनका हर जगह तिरस्कार किया गया. इन बाधाओं के बावजूद कर्ण ने तय कर लिया कि वह विश्व के श्रेष्ठतम धनुर्धर बनकर दिखाएंगे और अपना सम्मान हासिल करके रहेंगे, लेकिन अपने इसी जद्दोजहद के बीच वह कई बार गलतियां भी करते गए. उनकी इन्ही गलतियों ने कौरवों और पांडवों के युद्ध में उनको कमजोर बना दिया था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*आइए जानते हैं कर्ण की उन गलतियों को जिनसे वह लगातार कमजोर होते चले गए.**
गुरु परशुराम से श्राप:


*

जगह-जगह तिरस्कार के बाद सूर्य पुत्र कर्ण ब्राह्मण के भेष में शिक्षा प्राप्त करने के लिए गुरु परशुराम के पास गए. कर्ण की योग्यता को देखते हुए महर्षि परशुराम ने उन्हें शिक्षा देने का निर्णय लिया.
शिक्षा के अन्तिम चरण में एक दिन परशुराम कर्ण की जंघा पर सिर रखकर विश्राम कर रहे थे. कुछ देर बाद कहीं से एक जहरीला बिच्छू आया और कर्ण की दूसरी जंघा पर काट कर घाव बनाने लगा. गुरु परशुराम का विश्राम भंग ना हो इसलिए कर्ण बिच्छू को दूर ना हटाकर उसके डंक को सहते रहे. कुछ देर में गुरुजी की निद्रा टूटी, और उन्होंने देखा की कर्ण की जांघ से बहुत रक्त बह रहा है. वह काफी हैरान हो गए. उन्होंने कहा कि केवल किसी क्षत्रिय में ही इतनी सहनशीलता हो सकती है कि वह बिच्छू डंक को सह ले, ना कि किसी ब्राह्मण में

----------


## bro.ken heart

उन्हें कर्ण पर शक हुआ. कर्ण ने जब सत्य बताया कि वह ब्राह्मण नहीं हैं तो परशुरामजी ने उन्हें मिथ्या भाषण के कारण श्राप दिया कि जब भी कर्ण को उनकी दी हुई शिक्षा की सर्वाधिक आवश्यकता होगी, उस दिन वह उनके काम नहीं आएगी. हालांकि कर्ण को क्रोधवश श्राप देने पर परशुराम को ग्लानि हुई पर वे अपना श्राप वापस नहीं ले सकते थे. तब उन्होंने कर्ण को अपना ‘विजय’ नामक धनुष प्रदान किया और ये आशीर्वाद दिया कि उन्हें वह वस्तु मिलेगी जिसे वह सर्वाधिक चाहते हैं. वैसे कुछ लोककथाओं में माना जाता है कि बिच्छू के रूप में स्वयं इन्द्र थे, जो उनकी वास्तविक क्षत्रिय पहचान को उजागर करना चाहते थे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

परशुराम के इस श्राप के कारण कर्ण कुरुक्षेत्र के निर्णायक युद्ध में ब्रह्मास्त्र चलाना भूल गए थे नहीं तो वह युद्ध में अर्जुन का वध करने के लिए अवश्य ही अपना ब्रह्मास्त्र चलाते. उधर अर्जुन भी अपने बचाव के लिए अपना ब्रह्मास्त्र चलाते जो पूरी पृथ्वी के विनाश का कारण बनता.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*पृथ्वी माता से श्राप*
लोक कथाओं के अनुसार एक बार कर्ण कहीं जा रहे थे, तब रास्ते में उन्हें एक कन्या मिली जो अपने घडे़ से घी के बिखर जाने के कारण रो रही थी. जब कर्ण ने उसके सन्त्रास का कारण जानना चाहा तो उसने बताया कि उसे भय है कि उसकी सौतेली मां उसकी इस असावधानी पर रुष्ट होंगी. कृपालु कर्ण ने तब उससे कहा कि बह उसे नया घी लाकर देंगे. तब कन्या ने आग्रह किया कि उसे वही मिट्टी में मिला हुआ घी ही चाहिए और उसने नया घी लेने से मना कर दिया. तब कन्या पर दया करते हुए कर्ण ने घी युक्त मिट्टी को अपनी मुठ्ठी में लिया और निचोड़ने लगा ताकि मिट्टी से घी निचुड़कर घड़े में गिर जाए. इस प्रक्रिया के दौरान उसने अपने हाथ से एक महिला की पीड़ायुक्त ध्वनि सुनी. जब उसने अपनी मुठ्ठी खोली तो धरती माता को पाया. पीड़ा से क्रोधित धरती माता ने कर्ण को श्राप दिया कि एक दिन उसके जीवन के किसी निर्णायक युद्ध में वह भी उसके रथ के पहिए को वैसे ही पकड़ लेंगी जैसे उसने उन्हें अपनी मुठ्ठी में पकड़ा है, जिससे वह उस युद्ध में अपने शत्रु के सामने असुरक्षित हो जाएगा.

कुरुक्षेत्र के निर्णायक युद्ध में यही हुआ. उस दिन के युद्ध में कर्ण ने अलग-अलग रथों का उपयोग किया, लेकिन हर बार उसके रथ का पहिया धरती मे धंस जाता. इसलिए विभिन्न रथों का प्रयोग करके भी कर्ण धरती माता के श्राप से नहीं बच सका और युद्ध हार गया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*असहाय पशु को मारने पर श्राप*

परशुरामजी के आश्रम से शिक्षा ग्रहण करने के बाद, कर्ण कुछ समय तक भटकते रहे. इस दौरान वह शब्दभेदी विद्या सीख रहे थे. अभ्यास के दौरान कर्ण ने एक गाय के बछड़े को कोई वनीय पशु समझ लिया और उस पर शब्दभेदी बाण चला दिया और बछडा़ मारा गया. तब उस गाय के स्वामी ब्राह्मण ने कर्ण को श्राप दिया कि जिस प्रकार उसने एक असहाय पशु को मारा है, वैसे ही एक दिन वह भी मारा जाएगा जब वह सबसे अधिक असहाय होगा और जब उसका सारा ध्यान अपने शत्रु से कहीं अलग किसी और काम पर होगा. 
इसके अलावा कर्ण ने अपने मित्र दुर्योधन के साथ रहकर कई अधर्म कृत्य किए जो कुरुक्षेत्र के निर्णायक युद्ध में असहाय और अस्त्र विहीन होने की वजह बन गए.

----------


## gill1313

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी देने के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## bro.ken heart

*विष्णु के पुत्रों को क्यों मार डाला था भगवान शिव ने, जानिए एक पौराणिक रहस्य*अपनी सौम्य आकृति एवं रौद्ररूप दोनों के लिए विख्यात भगवान शिव ने समय-समय पर कई अवतारों की प्राप्ति की थी। पुराणों में भगवान शिव के कई अवतार विख्यात हैं लेकिन उनमें से कुछ ही ऐसे अवतार हैं जिन्हें हम प्रमुख रूप से याद करते हैं। इन्हीं प्रमुख अवतारों में से दो हैं: महेश व वृषभ। शिव के इन दो अवतारों को जानने के बाद उनकी महिमा हमारी सोच से बहुत आगे बढ़ जाती है। आइए संक्षेप में जानते हैं शंकर भगवान के इन अवतारों के बारे में:’

----------


## bro.ken heart

*शिव का महेश अवतार*शिव की नगरी में उनकी पत्नी माता पार्वती के एक द्वारपाल थे जिनका नाम था भैरव। उस समय उन्हें माता पार्वती के प्रति आकर्षण हो गया था जिस कारणवश एक दिन उन्होंने माता पार्वती के महल से बाहर जाने पर प्रतिबंध लगा दिया था। भैरव के इस व्यवहार से माता क्रोधित हो उठीं और उन्होंने उसे ‘नश्वर’ रूप में धरती पर जन्म लेने का श्राप दे दिया। धरती पर भैरव ने ‘वेताल’ के रूप में जन्म लिया और श्राप से मुक्त होने के लिए भगवान शिव के अवतार ‘महेश’ व माता पार्वती के अवतार ‘गिरिजा’ की तपस्या की।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*शिव का वृषभ अवतार


*शिव का यह अवतार एक अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण कार्य को पूर्ण करने के लिए लिया गया था। वृषभ एक बैल था जिसने देवताओं को भगवान विष्णु के क्रूर पुत्रों के अत्याचारों से मुक्त करवाने के लिए पाताल लोक में जाकर उन्हें मारा था। लेकिन एक देवता के ही पुत्रों को क्यूं मारा था भगवान शिव ने?

----------


## bro.ken heart

*शिव की वृषभ अवतार लेने के पीछे मंशा क्या थी?

*समुद्र मंथन के पश्चात उसमें से कई वस्तुएं प्रकट हुई थीं जैसे कि हीरे, चंद्रमा, लक्ष्मी, विष, उच्चैश्रवा घोड़ा, ऐरावत हाथी, अमृत से भरा हुआ पात्र, व अन्य वस्तुएं। समुद्र से निकले उस अमृत पात्र के लिए देवताओं व दानवों के बीच भयंकर युद्ध हुआ था और अंत में वह पात्र दानवों के ही वश में आ गया। इसके पश्चात उस पात्र को पाने के लिए देवताओं ने भगवान विष्णु की मदद ली। शिव की दिव्य प्रेरणा की मदद से विष्णु ने अत्यंत सुंदरी के रूप ‘मोहिनी’ को धारण किया व दानवों के समक्ष प्रकट हुए। अपनी सुंदरता के छल से वे दानवों को विचलित करने में सफल हुए और अंत में उन्होंने उस अमृत पात्र को पा लिया।

----------


## bro.ken heart

दानवों की नजर से अमृत पात्र को बचाने के लिए भगवान विष्णु ने अपने मायाजाल से ढेर सारी अप्सराओं की सर्जना की। जब दानवों ने इन अप्सराओं को देखा तो उनसे आकर्षित हो वे उन्हें जबर्दस्ती अपने निवास पाताल लोक ले गए। इसके पश्चात जब वे अमृत पात्र को लेने के लिए वापस लौटे तब तक सभी देवता उस अमृत का सेवन कर चुके थे।



इस घटना की सूचना जब दानवों को मिली तो इस बात का प्रतिशोध लेने के लिए उन्होंने देवताओं पर फिर से आक्रमण कर दिया। लेकिन इस बार दानवों की ही हार हुई और अपनी जान को बचाते हुए दानव अपने निवास पाताल की ओर भाग खड़े हुए। दानवों का पीछा करते हुए भगवान विष्णु उनके पीछे पाताल लोक पहुंच गए और वहां सभी दानवों का विनाश कर दिया। पाताल लोक में भगवान विष्णु द्वारा बनाई गई अप्सराओं ने जब विष्णु को देखा तो वे उन पर मोहित हो गईं और उन्होंने भगवान शिव से विष्णु को उनका स्वामी बन जाने का वरदान मांगा। अपने भक्तों की मुराद पूरी करने वाले भगवान शिव ने अप्सराओं का मांगा हुआ वरदान पूरा किया और विष्णु को अपने सभी धर्मों व कर्तव्यों को भूल अप्सराओं के साथ पाताल लोक में रहने के लिए कहा।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*और फिर हुए थे शिव* *वृषभ रूप में प्रकट


*भगवान विष्णु के पाताल लोक में वास के दौरान उन्हें अप्सराओं से कुछ पुत्रों की प्राप्ति हुई थी लेकिन यह पुत्र अत्यंत दुष्ट व क्रूर थे। अपनी क्रूरता के बल पर विष्णु के इन पुत्रों ने तीनों लोकों के निवासियों को परेशान करना शुरू कर दिया। उनके अत्याचार से परेशान होकर सभी देवतागण भगवान शिव के समक्ष प्रस्तुत हुए व उनसे विष्णु के पुत्रों को मारकर इस समस्या से मुक्त करवाने के लिए प्रार्थना की।



देवताओं की परेशानी को दूर करने के लिए भगवान शिव एक बैल यानि कि ‘वृषभ’के रूप में पाताल लोक पहुंच गए और वहां जाकर भगवान विष्णु के सभी पुत्रों को मार डाला। मौके पर पहुंचे भगवान विष्णु ने जब अपने पुत्रों को मृत पाया तो वे क्रोधित हो उठे और वृषभ पर अपने शस्त्रों के उपयोग से वार किया लेकिन उनके एक भी वार का वृषभ पर कोई असर ना हुआ।

----------


## bro.ken heart

वृषभ भगवान शिव का ही रूप था और कहा जाता है कि शिव व विष्णु शंकर नारायण का रूप थे। इसलिए युद्ध चलने के कई वर्षों के पश्चात भी दोनों में से किसी को भी किसी प्रकार की हानि ना हुई और अंत में जिन अप्सराओं ने विष्णु को अपने वरदान में बांध कर रखा था उन्होंने भी विष्णु को उस वरदान से मुक्त कर दिया। इसके पश्चात जब विष्णु को इन बातों का संज्ञान हुआ तो उन्होंने भगवान शिव की प्रशंसा की।

----------


## bro.ken heart

अंत में भगवान शिव ने विष्णु को अपने लोक ‘विष्णुलोक या वैकुंठ’ वापस लौट जाने को कहा। भगवान विष्णु ने अपना सुदर्शन चक्र पाताल लोक में ही छोड़ जाने का फैसला किया और वैकुंठ लौटने पर उन्हें भगवान शिव द्वारा एक और सुदर्शन चक्र की प्राप्ति हुई।

----------


## virat143

वाह बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## bro.ken heart

*हनुमान जी की शादी नहीं हुई, फिर कैसे हुआ बेटा ?*


‘बाल ब्रह्मचारी’ शब्द हनुमान जी के जीवन से जुड़ा हुआ है क्योंकि उन्होंने कभी भी शादी नहीं की. फिर कैसे हनुमान जी का पुत्र हुआ ? क्या वास्तव में हनुमान जी का पुत्र था ? हनुमान जी को ‘राम नाम’ की लगन लग गई थी और वो सुबह से लेकर रात तक केवल ‘राम’ नाम का जाप किया करते थे जिस कारण उन्होंने शादी ना करने का फैसला ले लिया पर इसके बावजूद भी हनुमान जी का पुत्र हुआ जिसका नाम मकरध्वज था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*जब हनुमान जी अपने पुत्र से मिले*
क्या वास्तव में मकरध्वज हनुमान जी का पुत्र था? इसको बताने से पहले हम आपको यह बताते हैं कि कब हनुमान जी अपने पुत्र मकरध्वज से मिले. वाल्मीकि जी ने रामायण में लिखा है कि युद्ध के दौरान रावण की आज्ञानुसार अहिरावण राम-लक्ष्मण का अपहरण कर उन्हें पाताल पुरी ले गया जिसके बाद रावण के भाई विभीषण ने यह भेद हनुमान जी के समक्ष प्रकट किया कि भगवान राम और लक्ष्मण को कहां ले जाया गया है. तब राम-लक्ष्मण की सहायता करने लिए हनुमान जी पाताल पुरी पहुंचे.


जैसे ही हनुमान जी पाताल के द्वार पर पहुंचते हैं तो उन्हें एक वानर दिखाई देता है, जिसे देख वो हैरत में पड़ जाते हैं और मकरध्वज से उनका परिचय देने को कहते हैं. मकरध्वज अपना परिचय देते हुए बोलते हैं कि ‘मैं हनुमान पुत्र मकरध्वज हूं और पातालपुरी का द्वारपाल हूं’.

----------


## bro.ken heart

मकरध्वज का परिचय सुनकर हनुमान जी क्रोधित हो कर कहते हैं कि ‘यह तुम क्या कह रहे हो ? मैं ही हनुमान हूं और मैं बाल ब्रह्मचारी हूं. फिर भला तुम मेरे पुत्र कैसे हो सकते हो’ ? हनुमान जी का परिचय पाते ही मकरध्वज उनके चरणों में गिर गए और हनुमान जी को प्रणाम कर अपनी उत्पत्ति की कथा सुनाई.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*मकरध्वज के जन्म की कहानी*
मकरध्वज, हनुमान जी को देखते हुए कहते हैं ‘जब आपने अपनी पूंछ से रावण की लंका दहन की थी, उसी दौरान लंका नगरी से उठने वाली ज्वाला के कारण आपको तेज पसीना आने लगा था. पूंछ में लगी आग को बुझाने के लिए आप समुद्र में पहुंच गए तब आपके शरीर से टपकी पसीने की बूंद को एक मछली ने अपने मुंह में ले लिया जिस कारण मछली गर्भवती हो गई. कुछ समय बाद पाताल के राजा और रावण के भाई अहिरावण के सिपाही समुद्र से उस मछली को पकड़ लाए. मछली का पेट काटने पर उसमें से एक मानव निकला जो वानर जैसा दिखता था और वो वानर मैं ही था पिता जी! बाद में जाकर सैनिकों ने मुझे पाताल का द्वारपाल बना दिया’.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*एक अप्सरा के पुत्र थे हनुमान पर फिर भी लोग उन्हें वानरी की संतान कहते हैं….*


हिंदू धर्म ग्रंथों में 33 करोड़ देवी-देवताओं का जिक्र किया गया है, जिनकी अलग-अलग महिमा और भिन्न-भिन्न आदर्श हैं. इन्हीं देवी-देवताओं में से एक हैं राम भक्त, पवनपुत्र हनुमान, जिनका आज जन्मदिन है. अंजना और केसरी के लाल हनुमान के जन्मदिन को हिंदू धर्म के अनुयायी हनुमान जयंती के रूप में बड़े धूमधाम से मनाते हैं. मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम राम के जीवन से जुड़ी रामायण, जो हिन्दुओं का एक पवित्र ग्रंथ है, में हनुमान को भी एक अभिन्न हिस्से के रूप में पेश किया गया है, इसलिए इनसे संबंधित घटनाओं, शिव के अवतार के रूप में इनका जन्म और बालपन में इनकी अठखेलियों के बारे में आपने कई बार सुना या पढ़ा होगा. लेकिन आज हम आपको उनकी मां अंजना और उनके पिता की मुलाकात कैसे हुई, कैसे हनुमान शिव के रूप में इस धरती पर अवतरित हुए इससे संबंधित पुराणों में लिखी एक बड़ी रहस्यमय घटना से अवगत करवाने जा रहे हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

हनुमान का जन्म कैसे हुआ, ये जानने के लिए पहले हम उनके माता-पिता के विवाह की भेंट कैसे हुई इस बारे में जान लेते हैं. हनुमान के जन्म की दैवीय घटना की शुरुआत होती है ब्रह्मा, जिनके हाथ में पृथ्वी के सृजन की कमान है, के दरबार से.  स्वर्ग में स्थित उनके महल में हजारों सेविकाएं थीं, जिनमें से एक थीं अंजना. अंजना की सेवा से प्रसन्न होकर ब्रह्मा ने उन्हें मनचाहा वरदान मांगने को कहा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अंजना ने हिचकिचाते हुए उनसे कहा कि उन पर एक तपस्वी साधु का श्राप है, अगर हो सके तो उन्हें उससे मुक्ति दिलवा दें. ब्रह्मा ने उनसे कहा कि वह उस श्राप के बारे में बताएं, क्या पता वह उस श्राप से उन्हें मुक्ति दिलवा दें.


अंजना ने उन्हें अपनी कहानी सुनानी शुरू की. अंजना ने कहा ‘बालपन में जब मैं खेल रही थी तो मैंने एक वानर को तपस्या करते देखा, मेरे लिए यह एक बड़ी आश्चर्य वाली घटना थी, इसलिए मैंने उस तपस्वी वानर पर फल फेंकने शुरू कर दिए. बस यही मेरी गलती थी क्योंकि वह कोई आम वानर नहीं बल्कि एक तपस्वी साधु थे. मैंने उनकी तपस्या भंग कर दी और क्रोधित होकर उन्होंने मुझे श्राप दे दिया कि जब भी मुझे किसी से प्रेम होगा तो मैं वानर बन जाऊंगी. मेरे बहुत गिड़गिड़ाने और माफी मांगने पर उस साधु ने कहा कि मेरा चेहरा वानर होने के बावजूद उस व्यक्ति का प्रेम मेरी तरफ कम नहीं होगा’.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अपनी कहानी सुनाने के बाद अंजना ने कहा कि अगर ब्रह्म देव उन्हें इस श्राप से मुक्ति दिलवा सकें तो वह उनकी बहुत आभारी होंगी. ब्रह्म देव ने उन्हें कहा कि इस श्राप से मुक्ति पाने के लिए अंजना को धरती पर जाकर वास करना होगा, जहां वह अपने पति से मिलेंगी. शिव के अवतार को जन्म देने के बाद अंजना को इस श्राप से मुक्ति मिल जाएगी.


ब्रह्मा की बात मानकर अंजना धरती पर चली गईं और एक शिकारन के तौर पर जीवन यापन करने लगीं. जंगल में उन्होंने एक बड़े बलशाली युवक को शेर से लड़ते देखा और उसके प्रति आकर्षित होने लगीं. जैसे ही उस व्यक्ति की नजरें अंजना पर पड़ीं, अंजना का चेहरा वानर जैसा हो गया. अंजना जोर-जोर से रोने लगीं, जब वह युवक उनके पास आया और उनकी पीड़ा का कारण पूछा तो अंजना ने अपना चेहरा छिपाते हुए उसे बताया कि वह बदसूरत हो गई हैं. अंजना ने उस बलशाली युवक को दूर से देखा था लेकिन जब उसने उस व्यक्ति को अपने समीप देखा तो पाया कि उसका चेहरा भी वानर जैसा था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अपना परिचय बताते हुए उस व्यक्ति ने कहा कि वह कोई और नहीं वानर राज केसरी हैं जो जब चाहें इंसानी रूप में आ सकते हैं. अंजना का वानर जैसा चेहरा उन दोनों को प्रेम करने से नहीं रोक सका और जंगल में केसरी और अंजना ने विवाह कर लिया.




भगवान शिव के भक्त होने के कारण केसरी और अंजना अपने आराध्य की तपस्या में मग्न थे. तपस्या से प्रसन्न होकर शिव ने उन्हें वरदान मांगने को कहा. अंजना ने शिव को कहा कि साधु के श्राप से मुक्ति पाने के लिए उन्हें शिव के अवतार को जन्म देना है, इसलिए शिव बालक के रूप में उनकी कोख से जन्म लें.

----------


## bro.ken heart

‘तथास्तु’ कहकर शिव अंतर्ध्यान हो गए. इस घटना के बाद एक दिन अंजना शिव की आराधना कर रही थीं और किसी दूसरे कोने में महाराज दशरथ, अपनी तीन रानियों के साथ पुत्र रत्न की प्राप्ति के लिए यज्ञ कर रहे थे. अग्नि देव ने उन्हें दैवीय ‘पायस’ दिया जिसे तीनों रानियों को खिलाना था लेकिन इस दौरान एक चमत्कारिक घटना हुई, एक पक्षी उस पायस की कटोरी में थोड़ा सा पायस अपने पंजों में फंसाकर ले गया और तपस्या में लीन अंजना के हाथ में गिरा दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अंजना ने शिव का प्रसाद समझकर उसे ग्रहण कर लिया और कुछ ही समय बाद उन्होंने वानर मुख वाले हनुमान जी को जन्म दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*कृष्ण के मित्र सुदामा एक राक्षस थे जिनका वध भगवान शिव ने किया, शास्त्रों की अचंभित करने वाली कहानी*


गोकुलवासी श्री कृष्ण के मित्र ‘सुदामा’ अपनी मित्रता की वजह से शास्त्रों में जाने जाते हैं. शांत व सरल स्वभाव, कृष्ण के हृदय में अपनी एक अलग ही छवि बनाने वाले सुदामा को दुनिया मित्रता के प्रतिरूप के रूप में याद करती है, लेकिन इनका एक रूप ऐसा भी था जिसकी वजह से भगवान शिव ने उनका वध किया था. इस तथ्य पर विश्वास करना कठिन तो है परंतु यदि हम इतिहास के पन्ने पलटें तो यह सच उभर कर सामने आता है. तो ऐसा क्या किया था सुदामा ने जिस कारण भगवान शिव को विवश होकर उनका वध तक करना पड़ा?

----------


## bro.ken heart

*सुदामा का पुनर्जन्म हुआ राक्षस शंखचूण के रूप में*
स्वर्ग के विशेष भाग गोलोक में सुदामा और विराजा निवास करते थे. विराजा को कृष्ण से प्रेम था किंतु सुदामा स्वयं विराजा को प्रेम करने लगे. एक बार जब विराजा और कृष्ण प्रेम में लीन थे तब स्वयं राधा जी वहां प्रकट हो गईं और उन्होंने विराजा को गोलोक से पृथ्वी पर निवास करने का श्राप दिया. इसके बाद किसी कारणवश राधा जी ने सुदामा को भी श्राप दे दिया जिससे उन्हें गोलोक से पृथ्वी पर आना पड़ा. मृत्यु के पश्चात सुदामा का जन्म राक्षसराज दम्भ के यहां शंखचूण के रूप में हुआ तथा विराजा का जन्म धर्मध्वज के यहां तुलसी के रूप में हुआ.

----------


## bro.ken heart

शंखचूण ने तीनों लोकों पर किया था राज
मां तुलसी से विवाह के पश्चात शंखचूण उनके साथ अपनी राजधानी वापस लौट आए. कहा जाता है कि शंखचूण को भगवान ब्रह्मा का वरदान प्राप्त था और उन्होंने शंखचूण की रक्षा के लिए उन्हें एक कवच दिया था और साथ ही यह भी कहा था कि जब तक तुलसी तुम पर विश्वास करेंगी तब तक तुम्हें कोई जीत नहीं पाएगा. और इसी कारण शंखचूण धीरे-धीरे कई युद्ध जीतते हुए तीनों लोकों के स्वामी बन गए.

----------


## bro.ken heart

शंखचूण के क्रूर अत्याचार से परेशान होकर देवताओं ने भगवान ब्रह्मा से सुझाव की प्रार्थना की. ब्रह्मा जी द्वारा भगवान विष्णु से सलाह लेने की बात कहे जाने पर देवतागण विष्णु के पास गए. विष्णु ने उन्हें शिव जी से सलाह लेने को कहा. देवताओं की परेशानी को समझते हुए भगवान शिव ने उन्हें शंखचूण को मार कर उसके बुरे कर्मों से मुक्ति दिलाने का वचन दिया. लेकिन इससे पहले भगवान शिव ने शंखचूण को शांतिपूर्वक देवताओं को उनका राज्य वापस सौंपने का प्रस्ताव रखा परंतु हिंसावादी शंखचूण ने शिव को ही युद्ध लड़ने के लिए उत्तेजित किया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*और फिर किया शिव ने सुदामा का वध


*
शंखचूण यानि कि सुदामा के पुनर्जन्म के रूप से युद्ध के प्रस्ताव के पश्चात भगवान शिव ने अपने पुत्रों कार्तिकेय व गणेश को युद्ध के मैदान में उतारा. इसके बाद भद्रकाली भी विशाल सेना के साथ युद्ध के मैदान में उतरीं. शंखचूण पर भगवान ब्रह्मा के वरदान के कारण उन्हें मारना काफी कठिन था तो अंत में भगवान विष्णु युद्ध के दौरान शंखचूण के सामने प्रकट हुए और उनसे उनका कवच मांगा जो उन्हें ब्रह्माजी ने दिया था. शंखचूण ने तुरंत ही कवच भगवान विष्णु को सौंप दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

तत्पश्चात मां पार्वती के कहने पर भगवान विष्णु ने कुछ ऐसा किया कि युद्ध का पूरा दृश्य ही बदल गया. वे शंखचूण के कवच को पहनकर उस अवतार में मां तुलसी के समक्ष उपस्थित हुए. उनके रूप को देखकर मां तुलसी उन्हें अपना पति मान बैठीं और बेहद प्रसन्नता से उनका आदर सत्कार किया. जिस कारण मां तुलसी का पातिव्रत्य खंडित हो गया. शंखचूण की शक्ति उनकी पत्नी के पातिव्रत्य पर स्थित थी किंतु इस घटना के पश्चात वह शक्ति निष्प्रभावी हो गई. वरदान की शक्ति के समापन पर भगवान शिव ने शंखचूण का वध कर देवताओं को उसके अत्याचार से मुक्त किया. तो इस प्रकार से सुदामा के पुनर्जन्म के अवतरण शंखचूण का विनाश भगवान शिव के हाथों संपन्न हुआ था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*तुलसी के श्राप से विष्णु बने शालिग्राम

*
विष्णु द्वारा छले जाने पर तुलसी ने उन्हें पत्थर बन जाने का श्राप दिया. तुलसी के रूदन से प्रभावित भगवान विष्णु द्वारा भगवान शिव से मुक्ति की प्रार्थना की गई, तब शिव ने तुलसी को विष्णुप्रिया बनने का वरदान दिया तथा यह कहा कि जहां तुलसी की पूजा होगी वहीं पत्थर रूपी विष्णु की शालिग्राम के रूप में पूजा होगी. इसलिए आज भी तुलसी और शालिग्राम की एक साथ उपस्थिति और पूजा अनिवार्य रूप से प्रचलित है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*श्रीकृष्ण ने भी मोहिनी का रूप लेकर विवाह किया था, जानिए पौराणिक दस्तावेजों से किन्नरों के इतिहास की दास्तां*


महिला-पुरुष के अलावा इस दुनिया में मनुष्य की तीसरी प्रजाति भी है जिन्हें हम किन्नर के नाम से बुलाते हैं. किन्नर ना तो खुद को महिलाओं की श्रेणी में रख सकते हैं और ना ही ये पुरुष होने की शर्त पूरी करते हैं. इसलिए अलग-थलग पड़ चुके ये लोग अपने आप को समाज की मुख्य धारा में शामिल नहीं कर पाते. हीन भावना से ग्रस्त ये लोग पिछले काफी समय से अपने अधिकारों की लड़ाई लड़ रहे थे और अंतत: सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने किन्नरों को सामाजिक रूप से पिछड़े समुदाय का दर्जा देकर उन्हें आरक्षण का विशेष लाभ उपलब्ध करवाया है. पीटीआई की खबर की मानें तो सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने अपने निर्णय में कहा है कि किन्नर भी इस देश के नागरिक है और उन्हें समान जीवन यापन करने का पूरा अधिकार है. अदालत के इस निर्णय के बाद अब किन्नरों को पिछड़े वर्ग में शामिल लोगों की तरह ही आरक्षण और अन्य सुविधाएं मुहैया करवाई जाएंगी.

----------


## bro.ken heart

किन्नर, कोई इन्हें श्रापित जाति कहता है तो कोई इन्हें मानव जीवन की तीसरी प्रजाति के रूप में देखता है. सदियों से इस दुनिया में किन्नरों का अस्तित्व रहा है. महाभारत काल से लेकर मुगलों के शासन काल तक हर युग में, हर काल में किन्नरों की प्रमुख भूमिका रही है. कभी ईश्वर के रूप में दुष्टों का संहार करने के लिए तो कभी पृथ्वी पर अवतार जनने जैसे कार्यों के लिए देवी-देवताओं ने महिलाओं और पुरुष का वेष बदला, कुछ ने किन्नर का रूप धरा तो कुछ अपना लिंग बदलकर महिला से पुरुष या पुरुष से महिला बन गए और यह सब हुआ किसी ना किसी उद्देश्य की पूर्ति के लिए.


आज हम आपको किन्नरों के अस्तित्व और भिन्न-भिन्न कालों में उनकी उपस्थिति से जुड़ी कुछ बेहद रोचक घटनाएं बताएंगे, जिन्हें जानने के बाद आपको पता चलेगा कि किन्नरों या ट्रासजेंडरों का हमारे पौराणिक इतिहास में क्या महत्व रहा है:

----------


## bro.ken heart

हिन्दू धर्म में कई देवी-देवताओं को महिला-पुरुष दोनों के रूप में पेश किया गया है या कभी पुनर्जन्म के बाद उनका स्वरूप पूरी बदला हुआ दर्शाया गया है. शिव-पार्वती का रूप अर्धनारीश्वर इसी का एक रूप है.




भागवत पुराण में विष्णु के रूप में मोहिनी और शिव के संबंध को भी दर्शाया गया है. राक्षसों के मुख से अमृत छीनने के लिए विष्णु ने मोहिनी का रूप धरा, मोहिनी के रूप पर शिव आकर्षित हो गए और उन दोनों से जो पुत्र उत्पन्न हुआ उसका नाम रखा गया अयप्पा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

महाभारत के तमिल संस्करण में उल्लिखित है कि भगवान विष्णु के अवतार श्रीकृष्ण ने भी मोहिनी का रूप धरकर अरावन से विवाह किया था. इसके पीछे उद्देश्य सिर्फ इतना था कि मृत्यु से पहले अरावन भी प्रेम भावना को महसूस कर ले. अरावन की मृत्यु के बाद मोहिनी रूप में श्रीकृष्ण ने काफी समय तक शोक भी किया था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

देवी-देवताओं के इतर महाभारत काल में अन्य कई रूपों में भी ट्रासजेंडर या किन्नरों को देखा जा सकता है. महाभारत का एक महत्वपूर्ण किरदार शिखंडी का जन्म तो एक लड़की के रूप में हुआ लेकिन दैवीय आदेशानुसार महाराज द्रुपद ने उसका पालन पोषण पुरुष के रूप में किया. यही शिखंडी आगे चलकर भीष्म की मृत्यु का कारण बना.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अर्जुन को भी एक श्राप ने किन्नर बना दिया था. जब अर्जुन ने अप्सरा उर्वशी के प्रेम निमंत्रण को ठुकरा दिया था तब उर्वशी ने अर्जुन को किन्नर समुदाय का सदस्य होने का श्राप दे दिया था. श्रीकृष्ण ने अर्जुन को आश्वस्त किया कि ये श्राप उनके अज्ञातवास के समय वरदान सबित होगा और कौरवों से मिले अज्ञातवास में बृहन्नला के रूप में अर्जुन ने अपने वनवास का आखिरी वर्ष गुजारा. जहां वह महिला बनकर विराट राजा की पुत्री उत्तरा और उनकी सहेलियों को नाचना-गाना सिखाते थे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

समाज में हीन समझे जाने किन्नर समुदाय के लोगों को श्रापित माना जाता है, लोग उनके इस जन्म को उनके पिछले जन्म के पापों का फल मानते हैं. सदियों से किन्नर समुदाय समाज का एक महत्वपूर्ण हिस्सा रहा है और अब संवैधानिक अधिकार मिलने के बाद उम्मीद है कि उनकी सामाजिक स्थिति में परिमार्जन होगा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*श्रीकृष्ण के विराट स्वरूप को अर्जुन के अतिरिक्त तीन अन्य लोगों ने भी देखा था, एक पौराणिक रहस्य*


पौराणिक कथा के अनुसार जिस समय भगवान श्री कृष्ण कुरुक्षेत्र की रणभूमि में पार्थ (अर्जुन) को गीता के निष्काम कर्मयोग का उपदेश दे रहे थे उस समय धनुर्धारी अर्जुन के अलावा इस उपदेश को विश्व में चार और लोग सुन रहे थे जिसमें पवन पुत्र हनुमान, महर्षि व्यास के शिष्य तथा धृतराष्ट्र की राजसभा के सम्मानित सदस्य संजय और बर्बरीक शामिल थे. आपको बताते चलें बर्बरीक घटोत्कच और अहिलावती के पुत्र तथा भीम के पोते थे. जब महाभारत का युद्ध चल रहा था उस दौरान उन्हें भगवान श्री कृष्ण से वरदान प्राप्त था कि कौरवों और पाण्डवों के इस भयंकर युद्ध को देख सकते हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

जब गीता का उपदेश चल रहा उस दौरान पवन पुत्र हनुमान अर्जुन के रथ पर बैठे थे जबकि संजय, धृतराष्ट्र से गीता आख्यान कर रहे थे. धृतराष्ट्र ने पूरी गीता संजय के मुख से सुनी वह वही थी जो कृष्ण उस समय अर्जुन से कह रहे थे. भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की मंशा थी कि धृतराष्ट्र को भी अपने कर्त्तव्य का ज्ञान हो और एक राजा के रूप में वो भारत को आने वाले विनाश से बचा लें. यही नहीं यही वह चार व्यक्ति थे जिन्होंने भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को विश्वरूप के रूप में देखा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*एकादश अध्याय में विश्वरूप दर्शन योग*

दसवें अध्याय के सातवें श्लोक तक भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने अपनी विभूति, योगशक्ति तथा उसे जानने के माहात्म्य का संक्षेप में वर्णन किया है. फिर ग्यारहवें श्लोक तक भक्तियोग तथा उसका फल बताया। अर्जुन ने भगवान की स्तुति करके दिव्य विभूतियों तथा योगशक्ति का विस्तृत वर्णन करने के लिए श्री कृष्ण से प्रार्थना की। अपनी दिव्य विभूतियों के बारे में बताने के बाद आखिर में श्री कृष्ण ने योगशक्ति का प्रभाव बताया और समस्त ब्रह्मांड को अपने एक अंश से धारण किया हुआ बताकर अध्याय समाप्त किया. यह सुनकर अर्जुन के मन में उस महान स्वरूप को प्रत्यक्ष देखने की इच्छा हुई. तब ग्यारहवें अध्याय के आरम्भ में भगवान श्री कृष्ण ने विश्वरूप के दर्शन के रूप में अपने को प्रत्यक्ष किया. इसी विराट स्वरूप में समस्त ब्रह्मांड को समाहित देख अर्जुन मोह मुक्त हुए तथा युद्ध के विरक्ति भाव से मुक्त होकर महाभारत युद्ध का निष्ठापूर्वक संचालन कर कौरवों पर विजय प्राप्त की.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*अधर्मी दुर्योधन को एक घटना ने बना दिया महापुरुष, आखिर क्या था पांच सुनहरे वाणों का रहस्य*धार्मिक और पौराणिक ग्रंथ महाभारत हिन्दुओं का एक ऐसा प्रमुख काव्य ग्रंथ है जिसकी रचना धर्म की संस्थापना हेतु की गई थी. इस विशाल ग्रंथ में ऐसे अनेकों पात्र रहे हैं जिन्होंने अपने कृत्य से अधर्म की संस्कृति विकसित कर ली थी. इसी अधर्म के नाश के लिए ही महाभारत में धर्म के किरदार भी गढ़े गए थे.
यहां बात अधर्म की हो रही है तो महाभारत में सबसे बड़ा अधर्मी दुर्योधन था, इस बात से कोई इंकार नहीं कर सकता. सबसे बड़े प्रपंची मामा शकुनि के बहकावे में आकर उसने अनेक अनैतिक और अधार्मिक कार्य किए. उसने पांडवों को नष्ट करने लिए अपने मामा शकुनि के साथ मिलकर कई प्रपंच रचे. महाभारत युद्ध के लिए भी हम दुर्योधन को सबसे ज्यादा जिम्मेदार मानते हैं, लेकिन कोई सोच सकता है कि यही दुर्योधन एक कर्तव्यनिष्ठ धार्मिक योद्धा भी हो सकता है. आइए इसे एक घटना के जरिए समझते हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

महाभारत युद्ध में कौरवों की हार हो रही थी. यह चीज दुर्योधन को बर्दाश्त नहीं हो रहा था, उसने एक रात भीष्म पितामह पर यह आरोप लगाया कि पांडवों के साथ ज्यादा लगाव होने की वजह से आप पूरी शक्ति के साथ पांडवों से युद्ध नहीं कर रहे हैं. इस आरोप से भीष्म पितामह क्रोधित हो गए और उन्होंने पांच ऐसे सुनहरे बाण निकाले जिनके उपर पांडव पुत्रों की मौत लिखी थी. उन्होंने दुर्योधन को बताया कि इन पांच बाणों से ही पांडव पुत्रों का वध होगा. दुर्योधन को भीष्म पितामह की बातों पर यकीन नहीं हुआ, इसलिए उसने पांचों तीरों को अपने कब्जे में ले लिया और कहा कि यह सुबह तक मेरे पास ही रहेंगे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

पांडव पुत्रों का वध करने वाले इन पांच बाणों के बारे में भगवान श्रीकृष्ण भी जानते थे इसलिए उन्होंने उसी रात अर्जुन को उस वरदान का स्मरण कराया जब पांडव पुत्र जंगल में निर्वासन का जीवन व्यतीत कर रहे थे.

दरअसल महाभारत युद्ध से बहुत पहले 12 साल के वनवास के दौरान पांडव पुत्र एक कुण्ड के पास रहते थे. उस कुंड के सामने दुर्योधन भी शिविर लगाकर रह रहा था, ताकि पांडव पुत्रों पर नजर रख सके. एक बार जब दुर्योधन उसी कुंड में नहाने गया उसी दौरान गंधर्व राजकुमार भी उसी कुंड में नहाने के लिए आए. यह चीज दुर्योधन को पसंद नहीं आई उन्होंने गंधर्व के साथ युद्ध किया. इस युद्ध में दुर्योधन को बंदी बना लिया गया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर के कहने पर अर्जुन ने ही गंधर्व से दुर्योधन को मुक्त कराया था. अर्जुन के हाथों मुक्त होने की वजह से अहंकारी दुर्योधन खुद में लज्जित महसूस कर रहा था लेकिन एक क्षत्रिय होने के नाते उसने अर्जुन को वरदान मांगने को कहा. तब अर्जुन ने उसे कहा कि सही समय आने पर वह अपना वरदान जरूर मांगेगा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

भगवान श्रीकृष्ण इसी वरदान के बारे में अर्जुन को स्मरण करा रहे थे. उन्होंने अर्जुन से कहा कि जाओ पार्थ, दुर्योधन से वह पांच सुनहरे बाण लेकर आओ जिसे भीष्म पितामह ने तुम पांच भाइयों के वध के लिए घोषित कर रखा है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

दुर्योधन के पास पहुंचने के बाद जब अर्जुन ने उन पांच सुनहरे बाणों की मांग की तो वह हैरान हो गया. तब अर्जुन ने उसे पुराने वरदान के बारे में याद दिलाया. आखिरकार दुर्योधन को न चाहते हुए भी अपने वरदान को पूरा करना पड़ा और उन पांचों बाणों को अर्जुन को समर्पित करना पड़ा जिससे पांचों पांडवों की मृत्यु निश्चित हो जाती.

दुर्योधन चाहता तो यह बाण अर्जुन को नहीं देता और अपने दिए हुए वरदान की अवहेलना कर देता लेकिन उसने ऐसा नहीं किया. उसने एक महापुरुष की भांति अर्जुन को बाण देकर अपने वचन की प्रतिष्ठा रखी.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*यह योद्धा यदि दुर्योधन के साथ मिल जाता तो महाभारत युद्ध का परिणाम ही कुछ और होता…पर*
हिन्दुओं के प्रमुख काव्य ग्रंथ महाभारत में शूरवीरों और योद्धाओं की कमी नहीं है. हर कोई एक से बढ़कर एक है. इस काव्य ग्रंथ में केंद्रबिंदु की भूमिका में रहे भगवान श्रीकृष्ण सभी योद्धाओं के पराक्रम से सुपरिचित थे. पौराणिक कथा के अनुसार महाभारत युद्ध शुरू होने से पहले श्रीकृष्ण सभी योद्धाओं की युद्ध क्षमता को आंकना चाहते थे इसलिए उन्होंने सभी से एक ही सवाल पूछा. “अकेले अपने दम पर महाभारत युद्ध को कितने दिन में समाप्त किया जा सकता है?” पांडु पुत्र भीम ने जवाब दिया कि वह 20 दिन में इस युद्ध को समाप्त कर सकते हैं. वहीं उनके गुरु द्रोणाचार्य ने कहा कि युद्ध को समाप्त करने में उन्हें 25 दिन लगेंगे. अंगराज कर्ण ने इस युद्ध को खत्म करने के लिए 24 दिन पर्याप्त बताया जबकि इन्हीं के प्रतिद्वंदी अर्जुन ने 28 दिन बताया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

लेकिन भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने जब यही सवाल घटोत्कच के पुत्र और बलशाली भीम के पौत्र बर्बरीक से पूछा तो जवाब सुनकर भगवान श्रीकृष्ण सन्न रह गए. बर्बरीक ने कहा कि वह महज कुछ ही पलों में युद्ध की दशा और दिशा तय कर सकते हैं. बर्बरीक के बारे में कहा जाता है कि वह बाल्यकाल से ही बहुत वीर और महान यौद्धा थे. उन्होंने युद्ध कला अपनी मां मौरवी से सीखी थी. यही नहीं भगवान शिव की घोर तपस्या करके उन्होंने तीन अमोघ बाण भी प्राप्त किए.

----------


## bro.ken heart

कहा जाता है कि जब महाभारत युद्ध शुरू हुआ उस दौरान बर्बरीक में इस युद्ध में भाग लेने की बहुत ही ज्यादा व्याकुलता थी ताकि वह अपनी शक्ति को प्रदर्शित कर सकें. उन्होंने अपनी माता मौरवी के समक्ष युद्ध में जाने की इच्छा प्रकट की. माता मौरवी ने इजाजत दे दी. फिर बर्बरीक ने अपनी माता से पूछा कि वह युद्ध में किसका साथ दें? माता ने सोचा कि कौरवों के साथ तो उनकी विशाल सेना है, जिसमें भीष्म पितामह, गुरु द्रोण, कृपाचार्य, *अंगराज कर्ण* जैसे महारथी हैं. इनके सामने पांडव अवश्य ही हार जाएंगे. ऐसा सोच माता मौरवी ने अपने पुत्र बर्बरीक से कहा कि “जो हार रहा हो उसी का सहारा बनना पुत्र”. वैसे कहा यह भी जाता है कि गुरु की शिक्षा लेने के दौरान बर्बरीक ने गुरुदक्षिणा के रूप में अपने गुरु को वचन दिया था कि वह कभी व्यक्तिगत प्रतिशोध के लिए युद्ध नहीं करेंगे. साथ ही युद्ध में जो पक्ष कमजोर होगा उसके साथ खड़ा होंगे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अपनी माता और गुरु का वचन लिए जब बर्बरीक अपने घोड़े, जिसका रंग नीला था, पर तीन बाण और धनुष के साथ कुरुक्षेत्र की रणभूमि की ओर अग्रसर हुए तभी बीच में वासुदेव कृष्ण ने ब्राह्मण वेश धारण कर बर्बरीक को रोका और यह जानकर उनकी हंसी भी उड़ाई कि वह मात्र तीन बाण से युद्ध में सम्मिलित होने आए हैं. ऐसा सुनने पर बर्बरीक ने उत्तर दिया कि मात्र एक बाण शत्रु सेना को ध्वस्त करने के लिये पर्याप्त है और ऐसा करने के बाद बाण वापस तरकस में ही आएगा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

भगवान श्रीकृष्ण बर्बरीक के युद्ध कौशल को देखना चाहते थे इसलिए उन्होंने उन्हें चुनौती दी. उन्होंने बर्बरीक से कहा कि पीपल के पेड़ के सभी पत्रों को छेद कर दिखलाओ, जिसके नीचे दोनों खड़े थे. बर्बरीक ने चुनौती स्वीकार की और अपने तूणीर से एक बाण निकाला और ईश्वर को स्मरण कर बाण पेड़ के पत्तों की ओर चलाया. तीर ने क्षण भर में पेड़ के सभी पत्तों को भेद दिया और कृष्ण के पैर के ईर्द-गिर्द चक्कर लगाने लगा, क्योंकि एक पत्ता उन्होंने अपने पैर के नीचे छुपा लिया था, तीर उनके पैर को भेदते हुए वहीं पर गड़ गया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

भगवान श्रीकृष्ण महाभारत युद्ध का अंत जानते थे, साथ ही वह बर्बरीक के मन को भी समझ चुके थे. इसलिए उन्होंने सोचा कि अगर कौरवों को हारता देख बर्बरीक कौरवों का साथ देने लगा तो पांडवों की हार निश्चित है. तभी ब्राह्मण रूपी वेश में श्रीकृष्ण ने चलाकी से बालक बर्बरीक से दान की अभिलाषा व्यक्त की, इस पर वीर बर्बरीक ने उन्हें वचन दिया कि अगर वह उनकी अभिलाषा पूर्ण करने में समर्थ होंगे तो अवश्य ही उनकी मांग पूर्ण करेंगे. कृष्ण ने बर्बरीक से दान में शीश मांगा, बालक बर्बरीक क्षण भर के लिए अचंभित हो गया, परन्तु उसने अपने वचन की दृढ़ता जताई. बालक बर्बरीक ने ब्राह्मण से अपने वास्तविक रूप में दर्शन की इच्छा व्यक्त की. तब श्रीकृष्ण अपने वास्तविक रूप में आए. कृष्ण के बारे में सुन कर बालक ने उनके विराट रूप के दर्शन की अभिलाषा व्यक्त की. अर्जुन, संजय, पवन पुत्र हनुमान के अलावा बर्बरीक चौथे व्यक्ति थे जिनकी अभिलाषाओं को श्रीकृष्ण ने अपना विराट रूप दिखाकर पूर्ण किया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को अपना शीश दान भेंट करने से पूर्व बर्बरीक ने उनसे प्रार्थना की कि वह अंत तक महाभारत युद्ध देखना चाहते हैं. श्रीकृष्ण ने उनकी यह बात स्वीकार कर ली. फाल्गुन मास की द्वादशी को बर्बरीक ने अपने आराध्य देवी-देवताओं की वंदना की और अपनी माता का नमन किया. फिर कमर से कटार खींचकर एक ही वार में अपने शीश को धड़ से अलग कर भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को दान में दे दिया. भगवान ने उस शीश को अमृत से सींचकर युद्धभूमि के समीप ही एक पहाडी पर सुशोभित कर दिया, ताकि बर्बरीक सम्पूर्ण युद्ध का जायजा ले सकें.

----------


## Aeolian

अच्छी जानकारी . बढ़िया है .

----------


## bro.ken heart

*युधिष्ठिर के एक श्राप को आज भी भुगत रही है नारी*इस युग में यदि कोई कर्म कर रहा है तो उसे कहीं न कहीं ‘पूर्वजों की देन’ से जोड़ा जाता है. महाभारत हिंदुओं का एक ऐसा प्रमुख और पवित्र काव्य ग्रंथ है जिसका प्रभाव समूल मानव जाति और जीव जन्तु पर पड़ा. आज हम आपके सामने वर्तमान की दो ऐसी घटनाओं का जिक्र करेंगे जिनका मूल महाभारत ग्रंथ में है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*कभी आपने सोचा है कि स्त्रियां इतनी बातूनी क्यों होती हैं? क्यों उनके पेट में कोई बात नहीं पचती?* इसका उत्तर पाने के लिए आपको महाभारत की उस घटना को याद करना पड़ेगा जब युद्ध समाप्ति के बाद माता कुंती मृत पड़े अंगराज कर्ण को अपने गोद में लेकर बिलख-बिलखकर रो रही थीं. यह देख कुंती के पांचों पुत्र हैरान थे. उन्हें समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि एक शत्रु के लिए उनकी माता आंसू क्यों बहा रही हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

इस बात की जिज्ञासा लिए जब ज्येष्ठ पुत्र युधिष्ठिर ने अपनी माता से पूछा तो माता कुंती ने बेटे की मृत्यु से उत्पन्न क्रोध और करुणा वश युधिष्ठिर को जवाब दिया कि अंगराज कर्ण उनका वास्तविक पुत्र था जिसका जन्म पाण्डु के साथ विवाह होने से पूर्व हुआ था. यह जानकर युधिष्ठिर को काफी दुख पहुंचा. उन्होंने युद्ध का जिम्मेदार अपनी माता को बताया और समूल नारी जाति को श्राप दिया कि आज के बाद कोई भी नारी अपना भेद नहीं छुपा पाएगी. *महाभारत में कुंती को दिया गया यह श्राप आज के युग में चरितार्थ होता नजर आ रहा है.*

----------


## bro.ken heart

**

यह तो रही एक घटना, लेकिन महाभारत में एक और ऐसी घटना है जिसका जिक्र बहुत ही कम जगह हुआ है. *सेक्स शब्द जिसका संबंध निजता से है वह कुत्ता प्रजाति के लिए सार्वजनिक कैसे बन गया. वह जब सेक्स करते हैं तो पूरी दुनिया देखती है.* इसका भी उत्तर महाभारत की एक घटना के जरिए ढूंढ़ते हैं. जैसा कि हम सबको पता है कि माता कुंती की वजह से द्रौपदी पांचों पाण्डु पुत्रों की भार्या बनीं. दरअसल स्वयंवर रचाने के बाद जब अर्जुन अपनी पत्नी द्रौपदी को साथ लेकर माता कुंती के पास पहुंचे और द्वार से ही अर्जुन ने पुकार कर अपनी माता से कहा, ‘माते! आज हम लोग आपके लिए एक अद्भुत भिक्षा लेकर आए हैं’. इस पर कुंती ने भीतर से ही कहा, ‘पुत्रों! तुम लोग आपस में मिल-बांट उसका उपभोग कर लो.’ बाद में यह ज्ञात होने पर कि भिक्षा वधू के रूप में है, कुंती को अत्यन्त दुख हुआ किन्तु बाद में माता के वचनों को सत्य सिद्ध करने के लिए द्रौपदी ने पांचों पांडवों को पति के रूप में स्वीकार कर लिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

पांचों पुत्रों से शादी के करने के बाद यह तय हुआ कि कोई भी द्रौपदी के शयन कक्ष में दाखिल होगा तो उसे द्वार के बाहर अपनी पादुका उतारनी होगी जिससे यह पता चल जाएगा कि पांचों भाइयों में से कोई एक भाई शयन कक्ष में है. एक बार की घटना है. युधिष्ठिर द्रौपदी के शयन कक्ष में पहले से ही मौजूद थे. उन्होंने नियम अनुसार अपनी पादुका द्वार के बाहर उतार दी थी. कुछ समय बाद उनकी पादुका को एक कुत्ता उठा ले गया और नोचने लगा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

द्वार के बाहर पादुका न होने की वजह से जब भीम शयन कक्ष में दाखिल हुए तो उन्होंने अपने ज्येष्ठ भ्राता युधिष्ठिर को द्रौपदी के साथ अंतरंग संबंधों में लिप्त देख लिया. वह क्रोधित होकर कक्ष से बाहर आए और कुछ दूर जाकर उन्होंने देखा कि एक कुत्ता महाराज युधिष्ठिर की पादुका को नोच रहा है. भीम का क्रोध और बढ़ गया. उन्होंने समूल कुत्ता प्रजाति को यह श्राप दिया कि “यह देख जिस तरह आज मैं खुद में शर्म महसूस कर रहा हूं उसी तरह पूरी दुनिया भी तुम्हें सेक्स करते हुए देखेगी.”

----------


## bro.ken heart

*आश्चर्यजनक समानताएं थीं श्रीकृष्ण और ईसा मसीह के जीवन में, क्या आप जानना चाहेंगे?*




कहा जाता है कि भगवान तो एक हैं बस उसके रूप अनेक हैं. वो किसी भी रूप में हमारे समक्ष प्रस्तुत हो सकते हैं. राम, अल्ल्लाह, वाहेगुरु, जीसस, विभिन्न धर्मों में हम अकसर अलग-अलग रूप में भगवान के दर्शन करते हैं जो अपने उपदेशों द्वारा लोगों को सच्चाई व ईमानदारी का संदेश देते हैं. दुनिया में आज कितने ही धर्म मौजूद हैं. हर एक धर्म में एक गुरु व उनके उपदेशों की झलक दिखाई देती है. लेकिन आज हमारे समक्ष कुछ ऐसे तथ्य निकलकर सामने आए हैं जिनकी बदौलत हम यह कह सकते हैं कि धर्म चाहे कितने भी हों पर ‘भगवान एक है बस रूप अनेक हैं’.

----------


## bro.ken heart

हिन्दू धर्म में लोगों को सच्चे कर्म का मार्ग दिखाने वाले भगवान कृष्ण व ईसाई धर्म के गुरु ईसा मसीह के बीच काफी समानताएं देखी गई हैं. उनके जन्म स्थान से लेकर उनके कर्म व मृत्यु तक की सभी बातों में काफी हद तक समानता देखी गई है. तो आइए आपको कुछ ऐसे तथ्य बताते हैं जो इस बात का दावा करते हैं कि श्री कृष्ण व ईसा मसीह शायद एक ही थे.
कृष्ण व ईसा मसीह दोनों ही नोह से उत्पन्न हुए थे. यदि पुराणों को खंगालें तो यह पता लगता है कि कृष्ण व ईसा मसीह दोनों के जन्म की भविष्यवाणी बहुत पहले से कर दी गई थी. माना जाता है कि ईसा मसीह अब्राहम का रूप थे और कृष्ण स्वयं अब्राहम यानि कि ब्रह्मा के पिता थे. ईसा मसीह कोरेश, हेब्रियु व येहूदी के प्रतिरूप थे और कृष्ण कुरुस, अभीरा व यादव के प्रतिरूप थे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

इन दोनों के जीवन की बात की जाए तो ईसा मसीह येह-वेह का अवतार बनकर आए थे और कृष्ण विष्णु व भगवान शिव का अवतार बनकर आए थे. ईसा मसीह का पहला नाम येशु था और कृष्ण को भी येसु के नाम से जाना जाता था. ईसा मसीह व कृष्ण दोनों ने किसी गर्भ से जन्म नहीं लिया था बल्कि दोनों ही धरती पर स्वयं प्रकट हुए थे. ईसा मसीह की मां का नाम मेरी था और कृष्ण की माता का नाम देवकी था.
दोनों महापुरुषों के वास्तविक रूप में पिता नहीं थे लेकिन कृष्ण को रक्षक के रूप में वासुदेव मिले थे और ईसा मसीह को जोसेफ. दोनों के बचपन पर गौर किया जाए तो दोनों जब शिशु थे तो उन पर राक्षस ने प्रहार किया था और उन्हें मारने की कोशिश भी की थी.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अपने शिशु की रक्षा करने के लिए वासुदेव कृष्ण को मथुरा छोड़ आए थे और जोसेफ ईसा मसीह को मतुरई छोड़ आए थे जो आज वास्तविक रूप में मिस्र में स्थित है. ऐसी मान्यता है कि इन दोनों महापुरुषों ने अपने लोगों के प्रायश्चित की पूर्ति करने के लिए मृत्यु को अपनाया था. इनकी इसी महानता को देखते हुए आज इन दोनों भगवान रूपी शख्सियतों का लोगों द्वारा पूजन किया जाता है. इतना ही नहीं 25 दिसंबर के ही दिन दोनों को श्रद्धापूर्वक याद भी किया जाता है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

अपने भक्तों के मन में बसने वाले ईसा मसीह व कृष्ण से संबंधित ऐसी कई कहानियां है जिनमें उनके भक्तों ने उनके प्रति प्रेम को दुनिया भर तक पहुंचाया है. ईसा मसीह की महिला उपासक का नाम मेरी मेग्डेलेन था और वहीं कृष्ण की महिला उपासक का नाम मीरा था जिसे भारत के कोने-कोने में जाना जाता है.
इन सभी बातों को जानने के बाद भी हमें यह ताज्जुब होता है कि इन दोनों शख्सियतों के जन्म में 2,000 वर्षों का अंतर होने के बावजूद भी कितनी समानताएं मौजूद हैं.

*टिप्पणी: इस लेख में दिए गए सभी तथ्य इंटरनेट के विभिन्न स्रोतों से एकत्रित किए गए हैं.*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत आश्चर्यजनक जानकारी है >>>>>

----------


## bro.ken heart

*ब्रह्मचारी नारद की साठ पत्नियां थीं! जानिए भोग-विलास में लिप्त नारद से क्यों हुए थे ब्रह्मा जी नाराज*नारायण-नारायण, हाथ में वीणा, गले में कंठी माला और जुबान पर नारायण का नाम जपते हुए भक्त नारायण को हम ऐसे ऋषि के रूप में देखते आए हैं जिनके मुंह पर हमेशा नारायण का नाम रहता है लेकिन फिर भी इधर-उधर की चुगली करने से बाज नहीं आते. हिन्दू धर्म के पौराणिक इतिहास में देवर्षि नारद की भूमिका बहुत ही खास रही है क्योंकि उनकी इन्हीं चुगलियों के पीछे ही छिपा था सृष्टि का रहस्य, सृष्टि के संचालन का राज. रामायण में आपने देवर्षि नारद को इधर की बातें उधर करते, दो लोगों के बीच कलह का कारण बनते देखा होगा लेकिन आज हम आपको बताएंगे नारद हर युग में मौजूद थे, बस उनके किरदार अलग-अलग थे:

----------


## bro.ken heart

*भोग विलास में लिप्त गंधर्व नारद से ब्रह्मा हुए रुष्ट

*नारद जी पूर्व कल्प में उपबर्हण नामक गंधर्व थे जिन्हें अपने रूप पर बेहद घमंड हो गया था. गंधर्व रूपी नारद की बहुत सारी पत्नियां थीं. एक बार ब्रह्मा जी ने सभा आयोजित की जिसमें नारद जी अपनी सभी पत्नियों सहित उपस्थित थे किंतु वहां वह भगवत् भक्ति की बजाय हास-परिहास में लिप्त हो गए. इसे देख ब्रह्मा जी कुपित हुए और उन्हें शूद्र योनि में जन्म लेने का श्राप दे दिया. उसी श्राप के असर से नारद जी ने शूद्रा दासी के यहां जन्म लिया तथा संतों की निष्ठापूर्ण सेवा की जिससे उनके पाप धुल गए. उनकी साधना से प्रसन्न होकर ब्रह्मा जी ने उन्हें आशीर्वाद दिया तथा मृत्यु पश्चात वे ब्रह्मा जी के मानस पुत्र के रूप में अवतरित हुए.

----------


## bro.ken heart

छांदोग्य उपनिषद


नारद के होने का सबसे पहला उल्लेख छांदोग्य उपनिषद में मिलता है, जहां वह सनतकुमार नामक संत के भीतर पनप रही उदासी और अवसाद को दूर करने के लिए शिक्षा ग्रहण करने जाते हैं.  ऋषि सनतकुमार, नारद के ज्ञान की परीक्षा लेते हैं और पाते हैं कि नारद बहुत ज्यादा बुद्धिमान हैं लेकिन अपने भीतर छिपे असंतोष से मुक्ति नहीं पा पा रहे हैं. यहां नारद कोई देवर्षि नहीं बल्कि एक भटके हुए इंसान के रूप में दिखते हैं जो ज्ञान प्राप्त करने के लिए महर्षि सनतकुमार की शरण में जाते हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*रामायण

*रामायण में भी नारायण बहुत महत्वपूर्ण किरदार में नजर आते हैं. नारद ने तीनों लोकों का भ्रमण किया हुआ था इसलिए महर्षि वाल्मीकि ने उनसे एक सवाल पूछा. वाल्मिकी ने उनसे कहा ‘हे नारद, तुम तीन लोकों का भ्रमण कर चुके हो, चारों वेद पढ़ चुके हो, इसलिए क्या तुम जानते हों इस धरती का सबसे पवित्र, धार्मिक,  प्रतापी, सत्य की राह पर चलने वाला और किसी भी तरह की ईर्ष्या की भावना से मुक्त प्राणी कौन है? वाल्मीकि के इस उत्तर का जवाब नारद ने अयोध्या के राजा राम के रूप में दिया. नारद ने महर्षि वाल्मीकि को राम की पूरी कहानी सुनाई और फिर वहां से अंतर्ध्यान हो गए.

Attachment 875574

----------


## bro.ken heart

*महाभारत

*महाभारत में जिस नारद को हम देखते हैं वो राजनीति और आचार-संहिता के स्वामी हैं. वह इंद्रप्रस्थ आकर युद्धिष्ठिर को राजनीति का पाठ पढ़ाते हैं. नारद ने ही उन्हें समझाया था कि धर्म को सिर्फ धर्म की राह पर चलकर ही बचाया जा सकता है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*अन्य ग्रंथ

*भगवत् पुराण में नारद को देवताओं के बीच सूचना प्रसारित करने के माध्यम के तौर पर दर्शाया गया है. नारद ने कभी शादी तो नहीं की थी लेकिन कहा जाता है उनकी 60 पत्नियां हैं. इतना ही नहीं उन्हें पृथ्वी के पहले पत्रकार के तौर पर भी जाना जाता है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

मां दुर्गा के मस्तक से जन्म लेने वाली महाकाली के काले रंग का क्या है रहस्य?

धार्मिक विभिन्नताओं के देश भारत में लाखों की संख्या में देवी-देवताओं की आराधना की जाती है. इन्हीं दैवीय शक्तियों में एक रूप महाकाली का भी है, जो दुष्टों का संहार करने के लिए संसार में अवतरित हुईं. काल (समय) के नारी सुलभ रूप में अवतरित हुई ‘महाकाली’ को सृजन, संरक्षण और विनाश की देवी कहा जाता है. देवी के नौ रूपों में से एक काली महिला सशक्तिकरण की एक अचंभित करने वाली मिसाल हैं, जिनसे हर कोई भय खाता है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

महाकाली को दुर्गा का अवतार कहा गया है और धरती पर इनके अवतरित होने से जुड़ी कई मान्यताएं प्रचलित हैं. जब मां दुर्गा महिषासुर नामक राक्षस के साथ युद्ध कर रही थीं, तो वह इतनी क्रोधित हो गईं कि उनके मस्तक की ज्वाला से मां काली अवतरित हुईं. गहरे काले रंग में बेहद विशाल काया वाली महाकाली ने सारे राक्षसों को मार डाला और उनके रक्त का सेवन किया. मां दुर्गा जिन-जिन असुरों का संहार करती गईं, महाकाली ने उनके सिर काटकर अपने गले में लटका लिए. सारे राक्षस मारे गए लेकिन फिर भी उनका क्रोध शांत नहीं हुआ. क्या राक्षस, क्या देव सभी उनके कोप के भागी बनने लगे और संसार का विनाश होता देख, उन्हें शांत करने के लिए भगवान शिव, स्वयं उनके पति, उनके पैरों के नीचे लेट गए. उन पर पांव रखते ही महाकाली शांत हो गईं. उन्हें इस बात का भारी पश्चाताप था कि उन्होंने अपने पति पर पैर रख दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

दूसरी मान्यता मां पार्वती से संबंधित है. इसके अनुसार पार्वती के शरीर की मैल से काली का उद्भव हुआ. इसलिए काली का रंग काला और पार्वती का श्वेत है. मां काली के इस काले रंग को विनाश और सृजन से भी जोड़ा जाता है.


तीसरी मान्यता के अनुसार काली का निर्माण देवी अम्बिका ने असुरों के संहार के उद्देश्य से किया था. अवतरित होने के साथ ही काली ने चंड और मुंड नाम के दो राक्षसों के जीवन का संहार किया. इन दोनों असुरों को मारने के बाद काली को रक्तबीज नाम के असुर सम्राट की सेना से लड़ना पड़ा. रक्तबीज के रक्त की हर बूंद से एक और रक्तबीज का निर्माण होता था इसलिए उसकी सेना निरंतर बढ़ती जा रही थी. रक्तबीज को मारने के लिए महाकाली ने उसके शरीर में मौजूद खून की एक-एक बूंद पी ली और उसकी सारी प्रतिकृतियों को खा गईं. रक्तबीज को मारने के पश्चात काली क्रोध में तांडव करने लगीं और उन्हें शांत करवाने के लिए भगवान शिव को उनके पैरों के नीचे लेटना पड़ा. काली शांत हो गईं और शर्म की वजह से उन्होंने अपनी जीभ बाहर निकाल ली.

----------


## bro.ken heart

गरुड़ और नाग की शत्रुता की यह थी मुख्य वजह






अमूमन यह प्रश्न सदियों से उठता आ रहा है कि नागों की उत्पत्ति कैसे हुई। नाग और गरुड़ के बीच मतभेद सदियों से चला आ रहा है। दरअसल नागों के बारे में भागवत् पुराण में विस्तृत लेख मिलता है।


कहते हैं कि कश्यप ऋर्षि की दो पत्नियां थीं। एक का नाम बनिता और दूसरी पत्नी का नाम कद्रू था। एक बार कश्यप ने प्रसन्न होकर दोनों पत्नियों से वर मांगने को कहा। कद्रू ने एक हजार वीर नागों की माता होनें का वर मांगा और बनिता ने एक वर से दो पुत्र मांगे जो बाद में अरूण और गरुण के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुए।


नागों की मां कद्रू को धरती का प्रतीक माना जाता है। गरुड़ और अरुण की मां बनिता को स्वर्ग की देवी माना जाता है।


एक दिन कश्यप दोनों पत्नियों में इस बात पर विवाद खड़ा हो गया कि सूर्य के अश्व श्यामवर्ण के हैं या श्वेत। बनिता ने उनका रंग श्वेत बताया, पर कद्रू नहीं मानीं। वह एक ही रट लगाए हुए थी कि अश्व श्याम वर्ण के हैं। बनिता ने आखिरी शर्त लगा दी कि अगर अश्वों का रंग श्वेत हुआ तो तुम और तुम्हारे पुत्र हमारे दास रहेगें। कद्रू ने स्वीकार कर लिया।


यह भी पढ़ेंः सांची और अमरावती में वर्णित है नागों की महिमा


शाम हुई। जब कद्रू ने अपने पुत्रों से इसकी चर्चा की तब शेषनाग को छोड़कर शेष सभी पुत्रों ने कहा कि मां तुम चिंता मत करो। हम लोग जाकर अश्वों से लिपट जाएंगे जिससे वे दूर से श्यामवर्ण के दिखाई देने लगेंगे। यह बात सुनकर कद्रू प्रसन्न हो गई।


परंतु बाद में बनिता को यह भेद पता चल गया और तभी से गरुण और नागों की दुश्मनी चली आ रही है।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*जब हनुमानजी से अर्जुन शर्त हार गए और चढ़ने लगे चिता पर*


एक दिन भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को छोड़कर अकेले अर्जुन वन में विहार करने गए। घूमते-घूमते वे दक्षिण दिशा की ओर चले गए। वे अपना रथ स्वयं चला रहे थे। दोपहर को वन में स्नान करने की तैयारी करने लगे। वे धनुषकोटि में पहुंचकर घूमने लगे।
तभी उन्होंने एक विशाल वानर के रूप में हनुमानजी को बैठे देखा, जो रामनाम का जप कर रहे थे। उन्हें देखकर अर्जुन ने पूछा, हे वानर, तुम कौन हो, तुम्हारा नाम क्या है?
अर्जुन के वचन सुनकर हनुमानजी बोले , जिस राम के प्रताप से मैनें समुद्र पर सौ योजन विस्तृत सेतु बनाया था, मैं वही हनुमान हूं।
हनुमानजी के वचन सुनकर अर्जुन ने हंस कर कहा, राम ने व्यर्थ ही इतना कष्ट करके इतना बड़ा पुल बनाया। उन्होंने बाणों से ही सेतु बनाकर काम क्यों नहीं चलाया?
अर्जुन की बात सुनकर हनुमानजी ने कहा कि, हम जैसे बड़े वानरों के बोझ से वह बाण का सेतु डूब जाता। यही सोचकर उन्होंने ऐसा नहीं किया। तब अर्जुन बोले, मैं अभी एक बाणों का पुल बनाता हूं। फिर आप उस पुल पर जाकर देखिएगा, नहीं टूटेगा।
अर्जुन की बात सुनकर हनुमानजी हंसते हुए बोले, यदि मेरे पैर के अंगूठे के बोझ से आपका बनाया हुआ सेतु डूब जाए तो क्या कीजिएगा?
अर्जुन ने कहा, यदि आपके भार से सेतु डूब जाए तो मैं चिता की आग में जल जाउंगा। हनुमानजी ने कहा कि अगर अंगूठे के भार से तुम्हारा सेतु डूब जाएगा तो मैं तुम्हारे रथ के साथ तुम्हारी हमेशा सहायता करूंगा।
तब अर्जुन ने बाणों की वर्षा से पुल बना दिया। उस सेतु पर हनुमानजी ने जैसे ही अपना अंगूठा रखा तो वह डूब गया। हनुमानजी के इस कर्म से परेशान होकर अर्जुन समुद्र तट पर चिता तैयार की और हनुमानजी के रोकने पर भी वह उसमें कूदने लगे। उसी समय श्रीकृष्ण ब्रह्मचारी के रूप में प्रकट हो गए। उन्होंने अर्जुन से चिता में जाने का कारण पूछा।
उन्होंने अर्जुन की बात को ध्यान से सुना। उन्होंने कहा कि आप दोनों ने जो शर्त लगाई थी वह निर्थक हैं क्यों कि आप दोनों की शर्त का कोई साक्षी नहीं हैं।
ब्रह्मचारी की बात सुनकर दोनों ने कहा कि ठीक है, इस बार श्रीकृष्ण ने सेतु के नीचे चक्र रख दिया, जिससे हनुमानजी कुछ न कर सके, वे तुरंत समझ गए कि ब्रह्मचारी और कोई नहीं भगान श्रीकृष्ण हैं।
भगवान श्रीकृष्ण अपने वास्तविक रूप में प्रकट हुए और उन्होंने हनुमानजी को गले लगा लिया। कहते हैं उसी समय से हनुमानजी अर्जुन की ध्वजा पर विराजमान रहने लगे।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*कर्ण का दान और अर्जुन के अभिमान में श्रेष्ठ कौन?*



जब महाराज युधिष्ठिर इंद्रप्रस्थ पर राज्य करते थे। वे काफी दान आदि भी करते थे। धीरे-धीरे उनकी प्रसिद्धि दानवीर के रूप में फैलने लगी और पांडवों को इसका अभिमान होने लगा। एक बार कृष्ण इंद्रप्रस्थ पहुंचे। भीम व अर्जुन ने युधिष्ठिर की प्रशंसा शुरू की कि वे कितने बड़े दानी हैं।


तब कृष्ण ने उन्हें बीच में ही टोक दिया और कहा- हमने कर्ण जैसा दानवीर और नहीं सुना। पांडवों को यह बात पसंद नहीं आई। भीम ने पूछ ही लिया, कैसे? कृष्ण ने कहा कि समय आने पर बतलाऊंगा।


कुछ ही दिनों में सावन का माह शुरू हो गया और वर्षा की झड़ी लग गई। उस समय एक याचक युधिष्ठिर के पास आया और बोला, महाराज! मैं आपके राज्य में रहने वाला एक ब्राह्मण हूं और मेरा व्रत है कि बिना हवन किए कुछ भी नहीं खाता-पीता। कई दिनों से मेरे पास यज्ञ के लिए चंदन की लकड़ी नहीं है। यदि आपके पास हो तो, मुझ पर कृपा करें, अन्यथा हवन तो पूरा नहीं ही होगा, मैं भी भूखा-प्यासा मर जाऊंगा।


युधिष्ठिर ने तुरंत कोषागार के कर्मचारी को बुलवाया और कोष से चंदन की लकड़ी देने का आदेश दिया। संयोग से कोषागार में सूखी लकड़ी नहीं थी। तब महाराज ने भीम व अर्जुन को चंदन की लकड़ी का प्रबंध करने का आदेश दिया। लेकिन काफी दौड़- धूप के बाद भी सूखी लकड़ी की व्यवस्था नहीं हो पाई। तब ब्राह्मण को हताश होते देख कृष्ण ने कहा, मेरे अनुमान से एक स्थान पर आपको लकड़ी मिल सकती है, आइए मेरे साथ।


ब्राह्मण की आखों में चमक आ गई। भगवान ने अर्जुन व भीम को भी इशारा किया, वेष बदलकर वे भी ब्राह्मण के संग लिए। कृष्ण सबको लेकर कर्ण के महल में गए। सभी ब्राह्मणों के वेष में थे, अत: कर्ण ने उन्हें पहचाना नहीं। याचक ब्राह्मण ने जाकर लकड़ी की अपनी वही मांग दोहराई। कर्ण ने भी अपने भंडार के मुखिया को बुलवा कर सूखी लकड़ी देने के लिए कहा, वहां भी वही उत्तर प्राप्त हुआ।


ब्राह्मण निराश हो गया। अर्जुन-भीम प्रश्न-सूचक निगाहों से भगवान को ताकने लगे। लेकिन वे अपनी चिर-परिचित मुस्कान लिए बैठे रहे। तभी कर्ण ने कहा, हे देवता! आप निराश न हों, एक उपाय है मेरे पास। उसने अपने महल के खिड़की-दरवाजों में लगी चंदन की लकड़ी काट-काट कर ढेर लगा दी, फिर ब्राह्मण से कहा, आपको जितनी लकड़ी चाहिए, कृपया ले जाइए। कर्ण ने लकड़ी पहुंचाने के लिए ब्राह्मण के साथ अपना सेवक भी भेज दिया।


ब्राह्मण लकड़ी लेकर कर्ण को आशीर्वाद देता हुआ लौट गया। पांडव व श्रीकृष्ण भी लौट आए। वापस आकर भगवान ने कहा, साधारण अवस्था में दान देना कोई विशेषता नहीं है, असाधारण परिस्थिति में किसी के लिए अपने सर्वस्व को त्याग देने का ही नाम दान है। अन्यथा चंदन की लकड़ी के खिड़की-द्वार तो आपके महल में भी थे।


संक्षेप में


हमें ऐसे कार्यों में संलग्न करना चाहिए कि भगवान स्वयं हमें देखेे। केवल एक गुण या एक कार्य में अगर हम पूरी निष्ठा से अपने को लगा दें, तो कोई कारण नहीं कि भगवान हम पर प्रसन्न न हों।


कर्ण ने कोई विशेष कार्य नहीं किया, किंतु उसने अपना यह नियम भंग नहीं होने दिया कि उसके द्वार से कोई निराश नहीं लौटेगा।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*ब्राह्मण के आंसुओं में बह गया अर्जुन का अभिमान*



एक दिन श्रीकृष्ण अर्जुन को अपने साथ घुमाने ले गए। रास्ते में उनकी भेंट एक निर्धन ब्राह्मण से हुई। उसका व्यवहार थोड़ा विचित्र था।


वह सूखी घास खा रहा था और उसकी कमर से तलवार लटक रही थी। अर्जुन ने उससे पूछा- 'आप तो अहिंसा के पुजारी हैं। जीव हिंसा के भय से सूखी घास खाकर अपना गुजारा करते हैं। लेकिन फिर हिंसा का यह उपकरण तलवार क्यों आपके साथ है?'


ब्राह्मण ने जवाब दिया- 'मैं कुछ लोगों को दंडित करना चाहता हूं। आपके शत्रु कौन हैं? अर्जुन ने जिज्ञासा जाहिर की।'


ब्राह्मण ने कहा 'मैं चार लोगों को खोज रहा हूं, ताकि उनसे अपना हिसाब चुकता कर सकूं। सबसे पहले तो मुझे नारद की तलाश है।


नारद मेरे प्रभु को आराम नहीं करने देते, सदा भजन-कीर्तन कर उन्हें जागृत रखते हैं। फिर मैं द्रौपदी पर भी बहुत क्रोधित हूं। उसने मेरे प्रभु को ठीक उसी समय पुकारा, जब वह भोजन करने बैठे थे।


उन्हें तत्काल खाना छोड़ पांडवों को दुर्वासा ऋषि के शाप से बचाने जाना पड़ा। शबरी जिन्होंने उसने मेरे भगवान को जूठा खाना खिलाया।


तब अर्जुन ने पूछा आपका तीसरा शत्रु कौन है? वह है हृदयहीन प्रह्लाद। उस निर्दयी ने मेरे प्रभु को गरम तेल के कड़ाह में प्रविष्ट कराया, हाथी के पैरों तले कुचलवाया और अंत में खंभे से प्रकट होने के लिए विवश किया।


चौथा शत्रु है अर्जुन। उसकी दुष्टता देखिए। उसने मेरे भगवान को अपना सारथी बना डाला। उसे भगवान की असुविधा का थोड़ा भी ध्यान नहीं रहा। कितना कष्ट हुआ होगा मेरे प्रभु को। यह कहते ही ब्राह्मण की आंखों में आंसू आ गए।


यह देख अर्जुन का घमंड चूर-चूर हो गया। उसने श्रीकृष्ण से क्षमा मांगते हुए कहा मान गया प्रभु, इस संसार में न जाने आपके कितने तरह के भक्त हैं। मैं तो कुछ भी नहीं हूं।

----------


## bro.ken heart

जानिए किसने और क्यों तोड़ी थी शकुनि की टांग


यदि शकुनि नहीं होता, तो शायद महाभारत नहीं होती। कौरवों और पांडवों के बीच युद्ध नहीं होता। इसके पीछे बड़ी दिलचस्*प कहानी है। दरअसल, धृतराष्*ट्र का विवाह गांधारा परिवार की गांधारी से हुआ था।


धृतराष्*ट्र ने राजा सुबाला और उसके 100 बेटों सहित पूरे परिवार को कैद कर जेल में डाल दिया था। भूख के कारण एक-एक करके उनकी मृत्*यु होने लगी। ऐसे में राजा सुबाला को अपने वंश के खत्*म होने की चिंता सताने लगी। तब उन्*होंने सभी बेटों से भोजन का त्*याग कर उसे सबसे छोटे बेटे शकुनि को देकर जीवित रखने के लिए राजी किया।


मरने से पहले राजा सुलभ ने धृतराष्*ट्र से प्रार्थना की कि वह उसके सबसे छोटे बेटे शकुनि पर दया करें और उसे कौरवों का अभिभावक बनने की इजाजत दें। राजसी चकाचौंध में धृतराष्*ट्र से बदला लेने और उसके वंश्*ा नाश करने का उद्देश्*य शकुनि कहीं भूल न जाए इसलिए राजा सुबाला ने शकुनि का एक पैर तोड़ दिया। इससे आजीवन जब-जब शकुनि के पैर में दर्द उठता, उसे धृतराष्*ट्र और कौरवों के नाश का उद्देश्*य याद आ जाता।

----------


## bro.ken heart

गांधारी के शाप के बाद जानें कैसे हुई भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की मृत्यु


महाभारत पर आधारित अधिकांश पौराणिक कथाओं की माने तो महाभारत की सभी घटनाओं के लिए भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को ही जिम्मेदार माना गया है. उन्होंने ही धर्म की संस्थापना के लिए महाभारत युद्ध को होने दिया लेकिन ऐसा करने के बाद अर्थात हस्तिनापुर में धर्म की संस्थापना के बाद भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने क्या खोया यह आज भी लोगों के लिए जिज्ञासा का विषय है.


[IMG]http://religious.jagranjunction.com/files/2014/08/****hari101.JPG[/IMG]


*गांधारी का शाप*
युद्ध के बाद महर्षि व्यास के शिष्य संजय ने जब गांधारी को इस बात की जानकारी दी कि अपने साथियों के साथ पांडव हस्तिनापुर में दस्तक दे चुके हैं तो उनका दुखी मन गम के सागर में गोते लगाने लगा, सारी पीड़ा एकदम से बाहर आ गई. उनका मन प्रतिशोध लेने के लिए व्याकुल हो रहा था इसके बावजूद भी वह शांत थी, लेकिन जब उन्हें यह पता चला कि पांडवों के साथ भगवान श्रीकृष्ण भी है तो वह आग बबूला हो गईं. वह सभा में जाकर श्रीकृष्ण पर क्रोधित होने लगी और कहा कि “तुम्हे विष्णु का अवतार कहा जाता है, तुम्हारी भगवान की तरह पूजा की जाती है लेकिन जो तुमने काम किया है वह काफी शर्मनाक है”.

----------


## bro.ken heart

महान तपस्विनी गांधारी आगे कहती हैं “अगर युद्ध का परिणाम पता था तो तुम इसे टाल भी सकते थे, क्यों इतने लोगों की हत्या होने दी? मैंने आपसे कई बार अनुरोध किया कि इस विनाश को होने से रोक लो लेकिन आपने एक नहीं सुनी. अपनी माता देवकी से पुछो कि पुत्र के खोने का गम क्या होता है”?
[IMG]http://religious.jagranjunction.com/files/2014/08/****hari011.jpg[/IMG]
गांधारी की बाते सुनकर भगवान श्रीकृष्ण मुसकुरा रहे थे. श्रीकृष्ण का यह रूप देख गांधारी हैरान थी तथा उनका गुस्सा और बढ़ गया. उन्होंने कहा “अगर मैंने भगवान विष्णु की सच्चे मन से पुजा की है तथा निस्वार्थ भाव से अपने पति की सेवा की है, तो जैसा मेरा कुल समाप्त हो गया, ऐसे ही तुम्हारा वंश तुम्हारे ही सामने समाप्त होगा और तुम देखते रह जाओगे. द्वारका नगरी तुम्हारे सामने समुद्र में डूब जाएगी और यादव वंश का पूरा नाश हो जाएगा”
भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को शाप देने के बाद माता गांधारी की आंखे बंद हो गई और क्रोध की अग्नि भी शांत हो गई. वह भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के कदमों में जा गिरी. श्रीकृष्ण ने मुस्कुराते हुए गांधारी को उठाया और कहा “‘माता’ मुझे आपसे इसी आशीर्वाद की प्रतीक्षा थी, मैं आपके शाप को ग्रहण करता हूं”. हस्तिनापुर में युधिष्ठिर का राज्याभिषेक होने के बाद भगवान श्रीकृष्ण द्वारका चले गएं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*ऋषि मुनियों का शाप*विश्*वामित्र, असित, ऋषि दुर्वासा, कश्*यप, वशिष्*ठ और नारद आदि बड़े-बड़े ऋषि विभिन्न जगहों की यात्रा करने के बाद भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और उनके बड़े भाई बलराम से मिलने के लिए द्वारका पहुंचे. वहां श्रीकृष्ण के भक्त इन ऋषि मुनियों का आदर सत्कार करना तो दूर उन्हें अपमानित करने लगे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

एक बार तो श्रीकृष्ण और जाम्*बवती नंदन साम्*ब को स्*त्री वेश में सजाकर इन ऋषि मुनियों के पास ले जाया गया और उनसे पूछा गया- “ऋषियों, यह कजरारे नैनों वाली बभ्रु की पत्*नी है और गर्भवती है. यह कुछ पूछना चाहती है लेकिन सकुचाती है. इसका प्रसव समय निकट है, आप सर्वज्ञ हैं. बताइए, यह कन्*या जनेगी या पुत्र”. ऋषियों से मजाक करने पर उन्*हें क्रोध आ गया और वे बोले, “श्रीकृष्*ण का पुत्र साम्*ब वृष्णि और अर्धकवंशी पुरुषों का नाश करने के लिए लोहे का एक विशाल मूसल उत्*पन्*न करेगा. केवल बलराम और श्रीकृष्*ण पर उसका वश नहीं चलेगा. बलरामजी स्*वयं ही अपने शरीर का परित्*याग करके समुद्र में प्रवेश कर जाएंगे और श्रीकृष्*ण जब भूमि पर शयन कर रहे होंगे, उस दौरान जरा नामक व्याध उन्*हें अपने बाणों से बींध देगा”. एक अन्य कथा में ऐसा माना जाता है कि यह शाप ऋषि दुर्वासा ने अपमानित करने के बदले यदुवंशी बालकों को दी थी.

----------


## bro.ken heart

मुनियों की यह बात सुनकर वे सभी किशोर भयभीत हो गए और ऋषियों से क्षमा मांगी. उन्*होंने तुरंत साम्*ब का पेट (जो गर्भवती दिखने के लिए बनाया गया था) खोलकर देखा तो उसमें एक मूसल मिला. यादव और ज्यादा घबरा गएं. उन्होंने यह बात राजा उग्रसेन सहित सभी को को बताई. उग्रसेन ने मूसल का चूरा-चूरा करवा दिया तथा उस चूरे व लोहे के छोटे टुकड़े को समुद्र में फिंकवा दिया जिससे कि ऋषियों की भविष्यवाणी सही न हो. इस घटना के बाद द्वारका के यादव सबकुछ भुल गए थे.
लेकिन जिस लोहे के टुकड़े को समुद्र में फेंका गया था उसे एक मछली निगल गई और चूरा लहरों के साथ समुद्र के किनारे आ गया और कुछ दिन बाद एरक (एक प्रकार की घास) के रूप में उग आया. मछुआरों ने उस मछली को पकड़ लिया. उसके पेट में जो लोहे का टुकडा था उसे जरा नामक ब्*याध ने अपने बाण की नोंक पर लगा लिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*शाप का असर*द्वारका में मदिरा का सेवन करना प्रतिबंधित था लेकिन महाभारत युद्ध के 36 साल बाद द्वारका के लोग इसका सेवन करने लगे. लोग संघर्षपूर्ण जीवन जीने की बजाए धीरे-धीरे विलासितापूर्ण जीवन का आनंद लेने लगे. गांधारी और ऋषियों के शाप का असर यादवों पर इस कदर हुआ कि उन्होंने भोग-विलास के आगे अपने अच्छे आचरण, नैतिकता, अनुशासन तथा विनम्रता को त्याग दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

एक बार यादव उत्सव के लिए समुद्र के किनारे इकट्ठे हुए. वह मदिरा पीकर झूम रहे थे और किसी बात पर आपस में झगड़ने लगे. झगड़ा इतना बढ़ा कि वे वहां उग आई घास को उखाड़कर उसी से एक-दूसरे को मारने लगे. उसी ‘एरका’ घास से यदुवंशियों का नाश हो गया. हाथ में आते ही वह घास एक विशाल मूसल का रूप धारण कर लेती. श्रीकृष्*ण के देखते-देखते साम्*ब, चारुदेष्*ण, प्रद्युम्*न और अनिरुद्ध की मृत्*यु हो गई. इस नरसंहार के बाद भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने इसकी जानकारी हस्तिनापुर के राजा युधिष्ठर को भिजवाई और अर्जुन को द्वारका भेजने के लिए कहा. श्रीकृष्ण के बुलावे पर अर्जुन द्वारका गए और वज्र तथा शेष बची यादव महिलाओं को हस्तिनापुर ले गए.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*भगवान श्रीकृष्ण का अंतिम समय*इस घटना के बाद बलराम ने समुद्र में जाकर जल समाधि ले ली. यह जान भगवान श्रीकृष्ण भी उनके समाधि लेना चाहता थे लेकिन बलराम की तरफ से कोई प्रतिक्रिया नई आई.


भगवान श्रीकृष्ण महाप्रयाण कर स्वधाम चले जाने के विचार से सोमनाथ के पास वन में एक पीपल के वृक्ष के नीचे बैठ कर ध्यानस्थ हो गए. तभी जरा नामक एक बहेलिए ने वन में प्रवेश किया और भूलवश भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को हिरण समझकर विषयुक्त बाण चला दिया, जो उनके पैर के तलुवे में जाकर लगा और भगवान श्रीकृष्ण स्वधाम को पधार गए. इस तरह गांधारी तथा ऋषियों के शाप से समस्त यदुवंश का नाश हो गया और कृष्ण के देहांत के बाद द्वापर का अंत और कलियुग का आरंभ हुआ.

----------


## bro.ken heart

पत्नी की इच्छा पूरी करने के लिए श्री कृष्ण ने किया इन्द्र के साथ युद्ध जिसका गवाह बना एक पौराणिक वृक्ष….



भारत को हमेशा से ही चमत्कारों का देश कहा जाता रहा है. यहां हर दूसरी राह पर आपका सामना कुछ ऐसे चमत्कारों से होता है जो आपको अचंभित करने के लिए काफी हैं. कुछ ऐसे ही चमत्कार या दूसरी भाषा में कहें तो लोगों के विश्वास के प्रतीक की एक कहानी हम आपको यहां बताने जा रहे हैं. यह किसी इंसान, जानवर या वस्तु की नहीं, बल्कि एक वृक्ष की कहानी है.

जी हां, उत्तरप्रदेश के बाराबंकी जिला मुख्यालय से 38 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर एक छोटा सा गांव किंटूर स्थित है. कहते हैं इस गांव का नाम पाण्डवों की माता कुंति के नाम पर रखा गया था और इसी स्थान पर पाण्डवों ने कुंति के साथ अपना अज्ञातवास बिताया था. इसी गांव में एक ऐसा वृक्ष है जिसकी कहानी दूर-दूर तक लोकप्रिय है. परिजात वृक्ष का नाम तो आपने सुना ही होगा, लेकिन यह कोई ऐसा-वैसा परिजात वृक्ष नहीं है, बल्कि मान्यता है कि वृक्ष को जो भी छू लेता है उसकी थकान पल भर में छूमंतर हो जाती है.
*क्यों है यह वृक्ष इतना अलग?*यूं तो परिजात वृक्ष का किसी जगह पर होना कोई बहुत बड़ी बात नहीं है, यह देखने में किसी भी साधारण वृक्ष की ही तरह होता है लेकिन किंटूर गांव का यह परिजात वृक्ष कुछ खास है. एक सामान्य परिजात वृक्ष की ऊंचाई 10 से 25 फीट ही होती है लेकिन किंटूर के इस वृक्ष की ऊंचाई लगभग 50 फीट है. इतना ही नहीं, यह इकलौता परिजात वृक्ष है जिस पर ना तो बीज लगते हैं और ना ही इसकी किसी भी कलम को बोने से दूसरा वृक्ष लगता है.

इस अद्भुत वृक्ष पर फूल जरूर खिलते हैं लेकिन वे भी रात के समय और सुबह होते-होते वे सब मुरझा जाते हैं. इन फूलों को खासतौर पर लक्ष्मी पूजन के लिए इस्तेमाल किया जाता है लेकिन केवल वही फूलों को इस्तेमाल किया जाता है जो अपने आप पेड़ से टूटकर नीचे गिर जाते हैं, क्योंकि इस पेड़ से फूलों को तोड़ने की मनाही है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*कहां से आया यह वृक्ष?*हरिवंश पुराण में परिजात वृक्ष का एक खास वर्णन है जिससे हमें इस वृक्ष का इतिहास ज्ञात होता है. पुराणों में इस वृक्ष को कल्पवृक्ष कहा गया है और यह मान्यता है कि यह वृक्ष समुन्द्र मंथन से उत्पन्न हुआ था. इस वृक्ष को इंद्र स्वर्गलोक ले गए और इसे कवल छूने से ही वहां देव नर्तकी उर्वशी की सारी थकान दूर हो जाती थी.

*लेकिन फिर किंटूर कैसे पहुंचा यह वृक्ष?*पुराणों में एक कथा विख्यात है जिसके अनुसार एक बार देवऋषि नारद श्री कृष्ण से मिलने धरती पर पधारे थे. उस समय उनके हाथों में परिजात के सुन्दर पुष्प थे और उन्होंने वे पुष्प श्री कृष्ण को भेंट में दे दिए. कृष्ण ने वे पुष्प साथ में बैठी अपनी पत्नी रुक्मणी को सौंप दिए लेकिन जब ये बात कृष्ण की दूसरी पत्नी सत्यभामा को पता लगी तो वो क्रोधित हो उठी और कृष्ण से अपनी वाटिका के लिए परिजात वृक्ष की मांग की.
कृष्ण के समझाने पर भी भामा का क्रोध शांत नहीं हुआ और अंत में अपनी पत्नी की जिद के सामने झुकते हुए उन्होंने अपने एक दूत को स्वर्गलोक में परिजात वृक्ष को लाने के लिए भेजा पर उनकी यह मांग पर इंद्र ने इंकार कर दिया और वृक्ष नहीं दिया. जब इस बात का संदेश कृष्ण तक पहुंचा तो वे रोष से भर गए और इंद्र पर आक्रमण कर दिया. युद्ध में कृष्ण ने विजय प्राप्त की और इंद्र से परिजात वृक्ष ले आए. पराजित इंद्र ने क्रोध में आकर परिजात वृक्ष पर कभी भी फल ना आने का श्राप दिया इसीलिए इस वृक्ष पर कभी भी फल नहीं उगते.

वादे के अनुसार कृष्ण ने उस वृक्ष को लाकर सत्यभामा की वाटिका में लगवा दिया लेकिन उन्हें सबक सिखाते हुए कुछ ऐसा किया जिस कारण रात को वृक्ष पर पुष्प तो उगते थे लेकिन वे उनकी पहली पत्नी रुक्मणी की वाटिका में ही गिरते थे. इसीलिए आज भी जब इस वृक्ष के पुष्प झड़ते भी हैं तो पेड़ से काफी दूर जाकर गिरते हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*पाण्डवों से क्या संबंध है इस वृक्ष का?*अज्ञातवास भोग रहे पाण्डव माता कुंती के साथ एक गांव में आए जहां उन्होंने एक शिव मंदिर की स्थापना की ताकि उनकी माता अपनी इच्छानुसार पूजा अर्चना कर सकें. पुराणों में विख्यात कथा में यह वर्णन किया गया है कि माता कुंति के लिए ही पाण्डव सत्यभामा की वाटिका से परिजात वृक्ष को ले आए थे क्योंकि इस वृक्ष के पुष्पों से माता कुंति शिव की पूजा करती थीं. इस तरह से स्वर्गलोक से आया वृक्ष इस छोटे से गांव का हिस्सा बन गया.

*लेकिन परिजात तो एक राजकुमारी थी…**
*इस अद्भुत वृक्ष से संबंधित एक और कहानी काफी प्रचलित है जिसके अनुसार यह कहा गया है कि एक समय था जब ‘परिजात’ नाम की एक राजकुमारी हुआ करती थी. उस राजकुमारी को भगवान सूर्य से प्रेम हो गया था लेकिन उसके अनेक प्रयासों के बाद भी भगवान सूर्य ने उसके प्रेम को अस्वीकार कर दिया.
सूर्य देवता से क्रोधित होकर राजकुमारी ने आत्महत्या कर ली और कहते हैं कि जिस स्थान पर परिजात की क़ब्र बनाई गई वहीं एक वृक्ष की उत्पत्ति हुई जिसका नाम ‘परिजात वृक्ष’ रखा गया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*महत्वपूर्ण है यह वृक्ष*लोगों के अति विश्वास और इस वृक्ष की महानता को देखते हुए सरकार ने भी इस ऐतिहासिक परिजात वृक्ष को संरक्षित घोषित कर दिया है. केंद्रीय सरकार द्वारा इस वृक्ष के नाम पर एक डाक टिकट भी बनाया गया है.

*गुणों से भरपूर है ये वृक्ष*ना केवल स्वर्गलोक या पृथ्वीलोक की मान्यताओं में इस वृक्ष को ऊंचा स्थान मिला है बल्कि अब तो आयुर्वेद ने भी स्वंय इसे ऊंची पद्वी दी है. आयुर्वेद में परिजात वृक्ष को हारसिंगार कहा जाता है और इसके फूल, पत्ते और छाल का उपयोग विभिन्न औषधियां बनाने के लिए किया जाता है.

कहते हैं कि इसके पत्तों का सबसे अच्छा उपयोग सायटिका रोग को दूर करने के लिए किया जाता है और साथ ही इसके फूल हृदय रोगियों के लिए उत्तम हैं. यदि किसी को हृदय संबंधित कोई कठिनाई है तो अगर वो कम से कम एक माह तक इस वृक्ष के फूलों का किसी भी रूप में सेवन कर लेगा तो उसकी सारी परेशानी दूर हो जाएगी.
इसके साथ ही परिजात की पत्तियों का इस्तेमाल खास तरह का हर्बल तेल बनाने के लिए किया जाता है. इसके अलावा स्त्रियां यदि परिजात की कोंपल को पांच काली मिर्च के साथ मिलाकर इसका सेवन करें तो उनके सारे रोग मिट जाएंगे.

----------


## bro.ken heart

मरने से पहले रावण ने लक्ष्मण को बताई थी ये 3 बातें
*********************************
जिस समय रावण मरणासन्न अवस्था में था, उस समय भगवान श्रीराम ने लक्ष्मण से कहा कि इस संसार से नीति, राजनीति और
शक्ति का महान् पंडित विदा ले रहा है, तुम उसके पास जाओ और उससे जीवन की कुछ ऐसी शिक्षा ले लो जो और कोई नहीं दे सकता।
श्रीराम की बात मानकर लक्ष्मण मरणासन्न
अवस्था में पड़े रावण के सिर के नजदीक जाकर खड़े हो गए।
रावण ने कुछ नहीं कहा। लक्ष्मणजी वापस
रामजी के पास लौटकर आए...
तब भगवान ने कहा कि यदि किसी से ज्ञान प्राप्त
करना हो तो उसके चरणों के पास खड़े होना चाहिए न कि सिर की ओर।
यह बात सुनकर लक्ष्मण जाकर इस बार रावण के पैरों की ओर खड़े हो गए।
उस समय महापंडित रावण ने लक्ष्मण को तीन बातें बताई जो जीवन में सफलता की कुंजी है.
1- पहली बात जो रावण ने लक्ष्मण को बताई
वह ये थी कि शुभ कार्य जितनी जल्दी हो कर
डालना और अशुभ को जितना टाल सकते
हो टाल देना चाहिए
यानी शुभस्य शीघ्रम्। मैं श्रीराम को पहचान
नहीं सका और उनकी शरण में आने में
देरी कर दी,इसी कारण मेरी यह हालत हुई।
2- दूसरी बात यह कि अपने प्रतिद्वंद्वी, अपने शत्रु को कभी अपने से छोटा नहीं समझना चाहिए, मैं यह भूल कर गया।
मैंने जिन्हें साधारण वानर और भालू समझा उन्होंने मेरी पूरी सेना को नष्ट कर दिया।
मैंने जब ब्रह्माजी से अमरता का वरदान
मांगा था तब मनुष्य और वानर के अतिरिक्त कोई मेरा वध न कर सके ऐसा कहा था क्योंकि मैं मनुष्य और वानर को तुच्छ समझता था।
यही मेरी गलती हुई।
3- रावण ने लक्ष्मण को तीसरी और अंतिम
बात ये बताई कि अपने जीवन का कोई राज
हो तो उसे किसी को भी नहीं बताना चाहिए।
यहां भी मैं चूक गया क्योंकि विभीषण मेरी मृत्यु
का राज जानता था। ये मेरे जीवन की सबसे
बड़ी गलती थी.......'

----------


## bro.ken heart

दुनिया की सबसे सक्षम 5 सेनाओं में एक भारतीय सेना का तन्नौट माता से कुछ अनूठी रिश्ता है।
जैसलमेर से 120 किलोमीटर दूर भारत-पाक सीमा पर स्थित एक मन्दिर में तन्नौट माता विराजमान है।
जानकारी के मुताबिक, 1965 के युद्ध में पाक सेना के 3000 से भी अधिक गोलों को बेअसर कर भारतीय सेना को बचाया था।
कहा जाता है कि उस समय पाक सेना मन्दिर के आस-पास जितने भी गोला-बारूद फेंके उनमें से एक भी नहीं फटा।
कहा जाता है भाटी राजपूत राजा तनु राव ने संवत 847 में जब तन्नौट को अपनी राजधानी बनाया था, उसी समय इस मन्दिर की नींव रखी गई।
बीएसएफ जवानों के अनुसार, अक्टूबर 1965 में पाकिस्तान ने जैसलमेर पर हमला कर दिया।
उस समय तन्नौट माता ने सेना के कुछ जवानों को स्वप्न में दर्शन देकर उन्हें रक्षा का आश्वासन दिया।
जब पाकिस्तान ने किशनगढ़ और साढ़ेवाला पर कब्जा कर तन्नौट पर भारी बमबारी की, तो वहां मां के आशीर्वाद से वहां दागे गए बम या तो फटे ही नहीं या फिर खुले में जाकर ब्लास्ट हो गए।
इसके उपरांत वहां भारतीय सेना की एक टुकड़ी आ पहुंची और पाक सेना को भागने पर मजबूर होना पड़ा।
इसके बाद वर्ष 1971 में भी जब पाक सेना ने रात के समय अपनी टैंक रेजीमेंट के साथ भारत की लोंगेवाला चौकी पर हमला किया, तो वहां पर बीएसएफ और पंजाब रेजीमेंट की एक-एक कम्पनी तैनात थी।
बीएसएफ जवानों के अनुसार, तन्नौट मां के आशीर्वाद से सेना ने सभी आक्रमणकारी टैंकों को खत्म कर दिया और सुबह भारतीय वायु सेना ने भी हमला कर दिया।
लोंगेवाला का युद्ध पूरे विश्व का अपने तरह का अकेला युद्ध था जिसमें आक्रमणकारी सेना का एकतरफा खात्मा हो गया।
इसके बाद भारतीय सेना ने यहां पर विजय स्तंभ का निर्माण करवाया और सुरक्षा बलों ने मन्दिर की जिम्मेदारी पूरी तरह से अपने हाथ में ले ली।
मंदिर में एक संग्रहालय मेंं वे गोले रखे हुए हैं।
यहां प्रतिदिन सुबह-शाम आरती होती है।

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

बहुत अच्छे मित्र

----------


## theitsolution

यदा यदा ही धर्मस्य ग्लानी भवती भारत !
अभुथाने धर्मस्य तदात्मानी सिग्यामहम !!

----------


## bro.ken heart

धृतराष्ट्र गांधारी के पहले पति नहीं थे, तो फिर कौन था? जानिए महाभारत की गाथा का यह अनसुना तथ्य


महाभारत की गाथा में कुटिल भूमिका के लिए विख्यात शकुनि या यूं कहें कि कौरवों के ‘शकुनि मामा श्री’ जिन्हें कौरवों के शुभचिंतक के रूप में पूरे महाभारत में याद किया जाता है, वे दरअसल कौरवों के लिए एक दुश्मन की भूमिका निभा रहे थे। जी हां, शकुनि ने कौरवों का महाभारत के युग के दौरान एक बदले की भावना से साथ निभाया था। कौरवों को छल व कपट की राह सिखाने वाले शकुनि उन्हें पांडवों का विनाश करने में पग-पग पर मदद करते थे लेकिन उनके मन में कौरवों के लिए केवल बदले की भावना थी।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*परंतु कौरवों ने ऐसा भी क्या किया था जो शकुनि उनसे बदला लेना चाहते थे…**कौन थे शकुनि?**
*शकुनि गांधार नरेश राजा सुबल के पुत्र थे व उनकी बहन गांधारी का विवाह महाराज धृतराष्ट्र से हुआ था जिसके पश्चात उनका रिश्ता हस्तिनापुर से जुड़ा था। गांधारी से महाराज धृतराष्ट्र को 100 पुत्रों की प्राप्ति हुई थी जो आगे चलकर कौरवों के नाम से दुनिया भर में प्रसिद्ध हुए थे।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*धृतराष्ट्र गांधारी के दूसरे पति थे !*हिंदू शास्त्र में ऐसे कई तथ्य हैं जिन पर विश्वास करना कई बार चुनौतीपूर्ण हो जाता है और यह भी कुछ ऐसा ही तथ्य है।

[IMG]http://infotainment.jagranjunction.com/files/2014/05/Dhritarasthra-and-****hari.jpg[/IMG]

शास्त्रों के अनुसार शकुनि की बहन गांधारी का महाराज धृतराष्ट्र से पहले ज्योतिषियों के कहने पर एक बकरे से विवाह करवाया गया था। कहा जाता है कि गांधारी को किसी प्रकार के प्रकोप से मुक्त करवाने के लिए ही ज्योतिषियों ने यह सुझाव दिया था और फिर बाद में उस बकरे की बलि दे दी गई थी जिस कारणवश गांधारी प्रतीक रूप में विधवा मान ली गईं।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*कब पैदा हुई शकुनि के मन में बदले की वो आग*आखिर क्या था कौरवों के शकुनि मामा श्री के मन में जो वे कौरवों से अत्यंत घृणा करने लगे थे। क्या खुद कौरवों ने उन्हें ऐसा करने पर मजबूर किया था?




गांधारी एक विधवा थीं, यह सच्चाई जब महाराज धृतराष्ट्र व कौरवों के समक्ष आई तो वे बहुत क्रोधित हो उठे। धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्र दुर्योधन ने गांधारी के पिता राजा सुबल यानि अपने नाना को पूरे परिवार सहित कारागार में डाल दिया। कारागार में उन्हें खाने के लिए केवल एक मुट्ठी चावल दिए जाते थे। जब राजा सुबलको यहज्ञात हुआ कि यह उनके परिवार का विनाश करने की साजिश है तो उन्होंने यह निर्णय लिया कि वह एक मुट्ठी चावल केवल उनके सबसे छोटे पुत्र को ही दिये जाएं ताकि उनके परिवार में से कोई तो जीवित बच सके। राजा सुबल के सबसे छोटे पुत्र कोई और नहीं बल्कि शकुनि ही थे। और अंत में शकुनि जिंदा बच गए जिसके पश्चात उन्होंने यह निश्चय किया कि वे कौरवों का विनाश कर देंगे।

----------


## bro.ken heart

जब कौरवों में वरिष्ठ राजकुमार दुर्योधन ने यह देखा कि केवल शकुनि ही जीवित बचे हैं तो उन्होंने उसे क्षमा करते हुए अपने देश वापस लौट जाने या फिर हस्तिनापुर में ही रहकर अपना राज देखने को कहा। इसके पश्चात शकुनि ने कौरवों के बीच रहकर ही अपना निश्चय पूर्ण करने का निर्णय लिया।
*वह जुए का खेल शकुनि के बदले का ही हिस्सा था*अपने पिता की मृत्यु के पश्चात शकुनि ने उनकी कुछ हड्डियां अपने पास रख लीं जिनका प्रयोग कर उसने जुआ खेलने के लिए पासे बनाए थे। शकुनि की इस चाल के पीछे सिर्फ पांडवों का ही नहीं बल्कि कौरवों का भी भयंकर विनाश छिपा था क्योंकि शकुनि जानता था कि पांडवों व कौरवों में दूरियां और बढ़ाने से उसे अत्यंत लाभ हो सकता है। यदि दोनों ओर युद्ध छिड़ जाए तो कौरवों की बड़ी मात्रा में हार हो सकती है। और शकुनि का यह निर्दयी इरादा काफी हद तक सफल भी हुआ।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*दुर्योधन को मोहरा बनाकर खेला था* *शकुनि ने अपने बदले का खेल*महाराज धृतराष्ट्र की ओर से पांडवों व कौरवों में होने वाले विभाजन के बाद पांडवों को इंद्रप्रस्थ सौंपा गया था। यह एक बंजर भूमि थी लेकिन इसे भी पांडवों ने अपनी मेहनत से एक सुंदर नगरी के रूप में परिवर्तित किया था। युधिष्ठिर द्वारा किए गए राजसूय यज्ञ के दौरान दुर्योधन को यह नगरी देखने का मौका मिला।

----------


## bro.ken heart

महल में प्रवेश करने के बाद एक विशाल कक्ष में पानी की उस भूमि को दुर्योधन ने गलती से असल भूमि समझ कर उस पर पैर रख दिया जिसकारणवश वे उस पानी में गिर गए। यह देख पांडवों की पत्नी द्रौपदी उन पर हंस पड़ीं और कहा कि ‘एक अंधे का पुत्र (महाराज धृतराष्ट्र नेत्रहीन थे) अंधा ही होता है’, यह सुन दुर्योधन बेहद क्रोधित हो उठे और द्रौपदी से इस घटना का बदला लेने की ठान ली।

----------


## bro.ken heart

*और फिर हुआ बदला पूरा*दुर्योधन के मन में चल रही बदले की भावना को शकुनि ने बखूबी पहचान लिया था और इसी का फायदा उठाते हुए उसने पासों का खेल खेलने की योजना बनाई। खेल के जरिए पांडवों को मात देने के लिए शकुनि ने बड़े प्रेम भाव से सभी पांडु पुत्रों को खेलने के लिए आमंत्रित किया। और फिर शुरू हुआ दुर्योधन व युधिष्ठिर के बीच पासा फेंकने का खेल।

----------


## bro.ken heart

खेल की शुरुआत में पांडवों का उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए शकुनि ने दुर्योधन को आरंभ में कुछ पारियों की जीत युधिष्ठिर के पक्ष में चले जाने को कहा जिस कारण पांडवों में खेल के प्रति उत्साह उत्पन्न हो सके। धीरे-धीरे खेल के उत्साह में युधिष्ठिर अपनी सारी दौलत व साम्राज्य जुए में हार गए।

अंत में शकुनि ने युधिष्ठिर को सब कुछ एक शर्त पर वापस लौटा देने का वादा किया कि यदि वे अपने बाकी पांडव भाइयों व अपनी पत्नी द्रौपदी को दांव पर लगाएं। मजबूर होकर युधिष्ठिर ने शकुनि की बात मान ली और अंत में वे यह पारी भी हार गए। _इस खेल में पांडवों व द्रौपदी का अपमान ही कुरुक्षेत्र के युद्ध का सबसे बड़ा कारण बना था।_

----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart

कुरुक्षेत्र के युद्ध में शकुनि ने दुर्योधन का साथ दिया था और युद्ध में वे खुद भी पाण्डु पुत्र सहदेव के हाथों मारे गए थे।

----------

